# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/21 - Squash City, Bitch



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Hopefully Goldberg is announced for the Rumble tonight.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm intrgiued how they will follow that shitfest of a main event from last night. Never been so disgusted at a WWE match in 17 years since I started watching.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Definitely watching this tonight. Funnily enough, they got me invested into tonight because Lesnar finally lost which I am over the moon with.

- Excited to see if Lesnar does anything, whether Heyman announces he is leaving (only to then return at Rumble etc), whether Lesnar is ANNOUNCED to be in the Rumble match following the news that Goldberg is.

- Interesting to see how they book New Day vs. Sheamus/Cesaro, they are very close to the record but night after a PPV they could quite easily have Sheamus/Cesaro win the belts and shock people.

- Will Stephanie follow up on the "Your jobs depend on it line" and will anyone be punished for last night? She said she was okay with Zayn losing at Survivor Series but maybe he's punished for it and is fired and Smackdown then sign him?

- What next for Strowman? Zayn and him seem to be over and Ellsworth isn't even on the Raw roster so they can't really go anything with that. God forbid they bring Big Show out and start something with him as reported.


Can't wait.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

After the fuckery of last night definitely need to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, positivity and excitement in a Raw thread for once. Survivor Series was great. Lol. Looking forward to both Raw and Smackdown this week.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

lesnar to come out with heyman and stand there

:side:

if he's even on tonight, i hope he goes apeshit or something TBH


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Brock said:


> lesnar to come out with heyman and stand there
> 
> :side:
> 
> if he's even on tonight, i hope he goes apeshit or something TBH


They have to roll his perfomance at the post WM31 Raw into when he destoryed the cadilac and times it 100.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Have Lesner just destroy the cruiserweights. It sucks that these guys arent able to do their thing because the whole heavyweight division already does that for them. If they cant do their thing, just scrap em and call it a day. So just have Lesner come out, destroy the WHOLE fucking division except for Kendrick. I like Kendrick.


----------



## PureSavagery (Sep 12, 2016)

What a great Survivor Series! Definitely up there as the top 2 or 3 best Survivor Series' of all time. Cant wait for Raw now!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AAAAWWWW YEAH TORONTO DONT YOU DARE BE SOWAH!!! :bige


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

Fuck it, i am hype. Just make Goldberg Squash every monday a jobber like he did with Lesnar and Raw will hit 9.0+ratings again.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Roman will probably get punished for losing the match for RAW


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Roman will probably get punished for losing the match for RAW


With a title opportunity :kobe8


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope Cesaro & Sheamus take the belts tonight. Seriously


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I mean I'm fine with this, but it is probably by far the biggest disappointment of the day.



> If you are waiting to see a pissed off raging Brock Lesnar destroy someone on Raw tonight, we have some bad news for you.
> 
> WWE Creative sources have confirmed that Lesnar is not slated for tonight's episode of Raw, nor was he ever scheduled for the episode. We are told Lesnar left Toronto this AM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a surprise, Lesnar isn't there after suffering his first clean loss in 12 years. fpalm

Move on.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar not there tonight for Raw? my laughing fit continues:

:reneelel :bryanlol :beckylol :tysonlol :ha :heston :LOL hillip2 :duck


----------



## PhoenixSpirit_100 (Nov 5, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Lesnar not there tonight for Raw? my laughing fit continues:
> 
> :reneelel :bryanlol :beckylol :tysonlol :ha :heston :LOL hillip2


Typical Brock always goes back to his farm after a PPV


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to how they follow up from last night.

- It seems that Goldberg will be having more matches after all so they may kickstart something with him tonight that leads to a match at the Rumble (a rematch with Lesnar, perhaps?)

- Charlotte and Bayley will likely have a title match at Roadblock so they will be building that. I wonder what Sasha will be doing in the mean time.

- JeriKO should be in turmoil after last night so they may begin the angle that leads to their break up and then facing each other possibly at the Rumble before Jericho leaves to work on his music.

- Rollins fulfilled his end of the deal as far as whatever "negotiations" went down to get him on the team and while Steph may try to deny him whatever it was promised to him because RAW lost the match he would be right in pointing out that Owens and Jericho should be held accountable for the lost due to them being "stupid idiots" and getting themselves disqualified and eliminated respectively. Very interested to see how this plays out and how it leads to Rollins match with Jericho that has already been announced for Roadblock.

- I think Reigns will get a shot at the Universal title when Foley punishes Owens for getting disqualified from the match and this would lead to the other match they have announced already for Roadblock.

Should be a good RAW.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Disappointed, but not surprised that Lesnar isn't on Raw. If the rumour that Goldberg is in the Rumble is true, we probably won't see Brock until then.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Curious about the fallout after last night. Wouldn't put it past Stephanie to "punish" team Raw for losing, since she basically threatened them all last week. 

If anything I could see Jericho/KO vs Rollins/Reigns happening tonight. At some point Jericho and KO will have a falling out, but I don't see much happening in regards to that tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll give them this, despite all the fuckery they got me eager as shit to see what happens next. Vince always finds a way


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope Stephanie punishes Zayn tonight and we get a Strowman/Zayn match :mark:


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Brock not being there is a bummer. Hopefully it's a good Raw.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

NO BROCK = NO BUYS


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Gimme Seth & Roman and I'll be happy. Together or not together  Too bad they can't follow up the mini Shield reunion last night cos Dean's on SD and not Raw though 

I love that they actually remembered Seth saying he only was on Team Raw cos Steph promised him something, usually they forget shit like that haha. Explains his shirt too, the split one with his own logo and the Raw one, only in it for himself.

I bet Steph will try to punish Roman cos he was the last man for the team.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800781989490003968


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

I want The Rock to come out and challenge Goldberg to get even with him. Now is the time to have Rock vs. Billy 2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800781989490003968


Is that a reference to Seth? I think it might be


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is that a reference to Seth? I think it might be


Well Rollins stuck in the match to the end and held his end of the deal he made with Steph so I would think so yes. There is also Braun.

I think we could get a Rolleigns vs JeriKO match tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/w...-mcmahon-update-goldberg-scheduled-raw-225041

Goldberg scheduled on tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Well Rollins stuck in the match to the end and held his end of the deal he made with Steph so I would think so yes. There is also Braun.
> 
> *I think we could get a Rolleigns vs JeriKO match tonight.*


That's exactly what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Brock better be there tonight! He is the star of this fucking show


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

In Vino Veritas said:


> Brock better be there tonight! He is the star of this fucking show


Flew home apparently


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In Vino Veritas said:


> Brock better be there tonight! He is the star of this fucking show


Yet it's Goldberg who has drawn more fans to watch :lol

I agree though, I wish Lesnar WAS there instead of being a bitch.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I wish Lesnar WAS there instead of being a bitch.


TBF, if he's not booked, he's not booked 

They always do this though, do a big angle, then the next night it fizzles away for a while. Given that RR is a couple of months away, there is plenty of time to build from this. Unless they cba to pay him for tonight lol.

But i agree that it would have been ideal for Lesnar to appear tonight and go ape and beat the shit out of everyone, smash shit up and have a breakdown tbh. Don't think even Heyman is there either.

All about DA MAN :goldberg again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> TBF, if he's not booked, he's not booked
> 
> They always do this though, do a big angle, then the next night it fizzles away for a while. Given that RR is a couple of months away, there is plenty of time to build from this. Unless they cba to pay him for tonight lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think it's WWE's fault on that behalf, nothing stopping them from paying him extra to show up tonight for a few minutes, like you say though they always do this with Lesnar, following a big match he disappears and doesn't come back until the next big PPV, just would have been nice to see Lesnar come out and destroy someone and then Heyman announce that because Goldberg is in the Rumble match, Lesnar will also be involved and BOOM you have two of the biggest stars in history announced for the Rumble match right off the bat.

Excited to see Goldberg though, I imagine he'll be interrupted by someone, I just hope it isn't Rusev again and would mark the fuck out if it's someone like Strowman :mark:


----------



## ShaneOMacDown (Nov 21, 2016)

RAW should be great tonight!


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Shaun_27 said:


> NO BROCK = NO BUYS


Fuck Brock, the only reason people were interested in him was to see who would beat him. His matches has been shit. They can book anyone to be an unstoppable monster.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Brock said:


> In Vino Veritas said:
> 
> 
> > Brock better be there tonight! He is the star of this fucking show
> ...


Knowing this, I don't get why this forum likes that ass clown so much.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ichigo87 said:


> Fuck Brock, the only reason people were interested in him was to see who would beat him. His matches has been shit. They can book anyone to be an unstoppable monster.


Sure they can BOOK anyone to be an unstoppable monster, but they can not get the audience to buy into just anyone actually BEING an unstoppable monster. The audience bought into Lesnar in that role.

Not saying they won't again or this was the WORST booking decision ever, just saying its a risk being taken by the WWE and they better follow all this up correctly or it will have been a waste.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Brock said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Brock, the only reason people were interested in him was to see who would beat him. His matches has been shit. They can book anyone to be an unstoppable monster.
> ...


Lol who's moaning, I just made a statement.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ichigo87 said:


> I don't get why this forum likes that ass clown so much.


Most on here seemingly don't TBH. How it seems anyway.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I can see Goldberg being sent on somebody by Stephanie as punishment for losing.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Still in shock after the main event last night, looking forward to seeing what happens next. It will be interesting to see if team Raw faces any punishment for losing.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Still in shock after the main event last night, looking forward to seeing what happens next. It will be interesting to see if team Raw faces any punishment for losing.


Goldberg.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Brock, the only reason people were interested in him was to see who would beat him. His matches has been shit. They can book anyone to be an unstoppable monster.
> ...


This kind of booking can easily go to any powerhouse wrestler. All Lesnar ever did is no sell offense and suplex with a finisher at the end of match. If the audience could buy Lesnar beating everyone on the roster with 2 moves, they can buy someone else being a monster using all of their offense. Being a UFC fighter doesn't mean you can kick out of 3 consecutive chokeslams from Big Show, but somehow the audience bought that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ichigo87 said:


> This kind of booking can easily go to any powerhouse wrestler. All Lesnar ever did is no sell offense and suplex with a finisher at the end of match. If the audience could buy Lesnar beating everyone on the roster with 2 moves, they can buy someone else being a monster using all of their offense. Being a UFC fighter doesn't mean you can kick out of 3 consecutive chokeslams from Big Show, but somehow the audience bought that.


Like i said the booking can go to anyone I agree, but that doesn't mean the audience is going to buy into just anyone, not sure what is so hard to understand about that :draper2

Audience bought into Lesnar in the role and getting that booking...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Goldberg on Raw tonight?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Is Goldberg on Raw tonight?


Scheduled to be there yea


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> Scheduled to be there yea


Wow! WWE following through on something. I like.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow! WWE following through on something. I like.


I do wonder what they'll do with him tonight as Lesnar isn't there apparently. Maybe a farewell speech and he gets interrupted or he announces his next intentions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> I do wonder what they'll do with him tonight as Lesnar isn't there apparently. Maybe a farewell speech and he gets interrupted or he announces his next intentions.


Yeah, something will happen since he's going to face Brock again at WM and be in the Rumble. Should be interesting.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Hopefully they're re-booting Brock and making him less invincible. The suplex shit was so bad. I want to see the Brock that fought CM Punk and Kurt Angle again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I have no doubt this will be the highest rated Raw in a long ass time.

Especially that first hour.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ichigo87 said:


> Fuck Brock, the only reason people were interested in him was to see who would beat him. His matches has been shit. They can book anyone to be an unstoppable monster.


Sure can but who on the roster has the aura that Brock has? Nobody! Just because you book Slater as a monster doesn't mean it will be so.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Man please just keep Roman and Seth out of the title picture is all I ask.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Pretty hyped to watch the start of Raw...


Not something I can usually say without sarcasm..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pre-show is on, let's see what they have in store for tonight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

McMahon son after his father got knocked out by Roman Reigns as spot goes wrong 

https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/800535115881295872


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

let the games begin:goldberg2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> McMahon son after his father got knocked out by Roman Reigns as spot goes wrong
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/800535115881295872


Love Orton, not only as an entertainer but as a man and a father, more and more after seeing this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Foley's beard on the pre-show now. Already mentioned JeriKO's blunder over the list.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Honestly, if something big doesn't go down tonight..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Goldberg is starting the show apparently.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:goldberg


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is this segment with the CW? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I still can't get over that match last night.

:lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDBERG


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ready for top kek fuckery


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I still can't get over that match last night.
> 
> :lmao


Rusev lasted more in the ring with Goldberg that other week than Lesnar did :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

And so the shit show begins.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Let's do this. I can't wait to see the fallout from Lesnar/Bill.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Would like to Thank WWE for showing us the full match highlights from last night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Rusev lasted more in the ring with Goldberg that other week than Lesnar did :lol


Insane.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

commence la fuckery!.. and see when Goldberg is on and how fast I can shut it off!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm still fucking shocked.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I still can't believe they did this.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol at them showing stills. They might as well show the whole match


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Would like to Thank WWE for showing us the full match highlights from last night.


Yeah that was basically the whole match lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I still can't get over that match last night.
> 
> :lmao


CM Punk lasted longer in his match against Mickey Gall than Brock Lesnar did against his match with Goldberg XD


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The look on Lesnar's face at the end of that match, he's not done with Goldberg yet.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its goldberg


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Brock fans' facial expression.

:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Gooold-berg!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DA MAN :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Already a good start to the show.:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Those stills from the match last night were longer than the actual match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pop for Goldy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

stop cutting to the crowd unless its a burd with huge tits


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business has just picked up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit! didn't know Goldberg was gonna be on tonight, i thought he was gonna be gone after the match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

COLD BEER


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GOLDBERRRRG :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

About 3/4th of the roster should be huddling by his path in the mere hope a small portion of his magnificence rubs off on them.

:goldberg2


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

My main problem with this whole thing is how old Goldberg looks. If he would just dye that beard or get some Just For Men or some shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Goldberg-Lesnar III at WM next year.

Vince's reaction


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Still don't understand why my mans wears all this clothing knowing he sweats bullets in seconds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice ovation when his music stopped, too.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

GOLLLLDBEEERGGGGG


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gooooooldberg kicking us off.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to Monday Night Raw everyone!!!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

DIOOOOOOOOO
DIOOOOOOOOOO
DIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Not gonna lie , marking out like I'm a kid again....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Them Goldberg chants


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Goldberg's promo will last longer than the "mega match" did.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Idk if its just me but these Goldberg chants don't sound real at all


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:goldberg:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Still can’t say I’m happy about how last night went down, but please, for once, capitalize on the momentum from last night and get something big out of tonight. Even if it’s just Goldberg announcing he’ll be in the Rumble match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if it annoys Vince that it's a WCW guy getting all this positive press.

:hmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get these "you still got it" chants tf outta here.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Still surprised by him beating Lesnar like that. :chlol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Goldberg said he had only one match left.
So this is his retirement speech.
I'm still confused if Vince is trying to convince Donald Trump that the WWE is better entertainment than his campaign


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Only one thing you need to know, it only took 1 minute 46 seconds to bury the most legit star on the roster who pummelled the shit out of Mark Hunt in a UFC cage, and buried everyone who he has ever destroyed. 

smh. lol (sort of joking, sort of not)


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

In before you nostalgia blind geeks mark out over this generic promo.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

If Goldberg retires tonight for good, then last night and all of Lesnar's bookings the last 4 years were meaningless.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"You still got it chants"

Must be hard to keep squash matches :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

You've still got it chants? :maury fucking geeks!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Goldberg's promo will last longer than the "mega match" did.


:ha


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

6-7 weeks of training?
Okay, yeah. He was gassed and couldn't put on a match. Explains the 30 seconds we got


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock getting the :buried

:mj4


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Goldberg's promo will last longer than the "mega match" did.


Already has and he ain't said nothin yet.. lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goldbergs wife.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if it annoys Vince that it's a WCW guy getting all this positive press.
> 
> :hmm:


Exact same thing I've been thinking.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Goldberg so over.. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You aint going no where goldberg.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goldberg is the GOAT


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The crowd's chants last for an even shorter time than Goldberg's matches.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

And people say he can't cut a good promo :ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

GOLDBERG FOR CHAMP YESYESYESYESYES


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ohhhhhhhhh there's the cancer.


----------



## gr8nessgraves7 (Sep 27, 2016)

God, do not give Goldberg that title.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Title run??? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

OWENS INTERRUPT HIM PLEASE


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes!!! :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Still don't understand why my mans wears all this clothing knowing he sweats bullets in seconds.


Because he doesn't give a fuck, why else!

:goldberg2


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Billy bout to squash that geek Owens for the title


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

A Goldberg title challenge in 2016. FFS, give him a "Make WWE Great Again" T-shirt and be done with it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My theory might be right.:lmao

Goldberg is putting over Reigns at Wrestlemania in the Universal title match.:lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, Goldberg is winning the U-title at some point. LISTEN to that reaction.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OH SHIT! Goldberg's sticking around? Fuck yes!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

What can I say, the man is over as hell.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Please, no Goldberg.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GOLDBERG AS CHAMP :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

At first it didn't sound overwhelmingly positive when he asked did he have one more title run.

However, the yes chants did kick in. So I guess it was all positive.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh look, Goldberg is getting to be in the RR?
So his entire match was to promote a squash match for the RR?


Thanks for the promo how it was the only match you'll had. You came out of retirement for it, etc.
Really, way to say fuck you Vince


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Goldberg's in the Rumble!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So long, KO. :HA


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

They can't be that fucking stupid enough to give him a title run.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

you screwed bret chants


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

They must really be desperate for ratings if they're going to have a 49 year old champ... and the Rumble? ugh


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you screwed bret chants


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> My theory might be right.:lmao
> 
> Goldberg is putting over Reigns at Wrestlemania in the Universal title match.:lol


So either him or Roman is winning the rumble :maury


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Kayfabe is dead. He was promised a title run


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

please no


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking IWC assholes chanting you screwed Bret


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg/Brock at WM.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really, fucking you screwed bret chants?!.. Fucking hate fans like that.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

His wife is pretty hot.

Soccer milf thing going on.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes!!!! The Rumble will be amazing


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Everyone's next!* :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

:goldberg2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Were they chanting you screwed Bret?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Those slight "You screwed Bret" chants seemed to bother him.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> My theory might be right.:lmao
> 
> Goldberg is putting over Reigns at Wrestlemania in the Universal title match.:lol


If Reigns went into that matches as the heel it could be gold :hmm:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

49 year old Royal Rumble winner, awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A few geeks trying to be cool with the you screwed Bret chants. They should be removed from the building.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Fucking IWC assholes chanting you screwed Bret


Absolute fucking cretins of the highest order.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Triple H and The Rock have been Champs in the not too distant past...why not Goldberg lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He ain't winning the belt though guys, don't worry.

Someone will screw him at Rumble.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Goldberg wins the royal rumble match, wins the title at Mania. The end


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

There you have it Goldberg in the rumble match :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I really hope Goldberg takes the title off of boring Owens


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those Bret chants were awful.

fpalm


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm from Toronto but I admit I am always embarassed about this Bret Hart shit every single time.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Lesnar is a genius if he lobbied for last night and to all culminate in him winning the championship at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

7 dweebs chanting you screwed Bret :ha 4 out of 10 effort GEEKS


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Goldberg pretty much proves that besides Lesnar WWE really has no true stars anymore.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Goldberg to get screwed out of the Rumble by Brock.

Lesnar vs Goldberg again at Mania. Fuck Shane vs Brock.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I imagine Brock will also be in the match, and the major storyline of the match will be Brock and Golberg’s eventual confrontation in the match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800868895783407616


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Therapy said:


> Fucking IWC assholes chanting you screwed Bret


well they do have a point


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Regardless of my feeling's on last night's business: it is still surreal to me to see Goldberg at these consistent, town-to-town levels of crowd admiration all these years later.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We had Trips as the World Champion in 2016 and now we might have Goldberg be the UC in 2017 :done


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Why does everyone think he will be champ. I'd guess brock or someone will eliminate him setting up a WM match. I doubt he will win at all


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Remember the rumors that Lesnar will be wrestling for the belt at the Rumble, can you say Goldberg vs Lesnar 3?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Goldberg to job to Reigns at Mania.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yuck. I hope lesnar wrecks shit tonight to be put in the royal rumble and then eliminates goldberg in the royal rumble, and then they can have a WM match and this shit can fuck the fuck off.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

If he wins the rumble, I'm literally done.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Triple H and The Rock have been Champs in the not too distant past...why not Goldberg lol


Because we know it's going to be Goldberg in the main event of WM. There's no build up. No story. Nothing.
Just "Goldberg the guy that squashed the most powerful wrestler kayfabe wise? Yeah he's in the RR. I wonder if he'll win!"


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> A few geeks trying to be cool with the you screwed Bret chants. They should be removed from the building.


Uh no, sorry they don't have mob mentality


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

A part-timer carrying something over from a PPV victory onto Raw and beyond?

Fucking unheard of..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Goldberg to get screwed out of the Rumble by Brock.
> 
> Lesnar vs Goldberg again at Mania. Fuck Shane vs Brock.


Yeah, I'll certainly take this rematch over Shane/Brock. Yikes if that match was a real consideration. Christ.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm sure everyone who chanted "You screwed Bret" were fat neckbearded geeks.


----------



## gr8nessgraves7 (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman needs to turn heel and squash Goldberg.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Austin comes in 30, costs goldberg his last title match, they fight at wm.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Another amazing 15 minute episode of Raw! Pure promo work and charisma! See ya next Goldbergday! :mark::mark::mark::mark:

:goldberg2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Having a blast here! #goldberg #epictroll


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Since WWE is incapable of building new stars may as well bring back all the attitude era geezers while their still alive.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Theres no way hes winning the Rumble.

Somebody WILL screw him to set up a match at WM.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Oh look, Goldberg is getting to be in the RR?
> So his entire match was to promote a squash match for the RR?
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see Goldberg squash that entire locker room. These modern wrestlers need to see what a real super star looks like.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Goldberg better not job to Reigns. That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bubba Chuck said:


> We had Trips as the World Champion in 2016 and now we might have Goldberg be the UC in 2017 :done


And both still look mroe legit with that belt on their waist than Owens, Rollins, or Ambrose :HHH2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I'll certainly take this rematch over Shane/Brock. Yikes if that match was a real consideration. Christ.


Oh it was definitely a consideration in fact, I'm almost 100% sure that was the plan until they got Goldberg back.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

He is 100% losing to Lesnar/Reigns maybe even both at WM


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

new day retains the tag belts, just fuck off creative


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Goldberg still looks good and is over as hell. And because he was always booked like a monster, it's totally believable to have him come in and squash geeks. Love it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KingCosmos said:


> Uh no, sorry they don't have mob mentality


Nah we not letting a bunch of idiots try to be kewl and disrespect :goldberg

:Out


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mania:

Taker vs Cena
Goldberg vs Lesnar
Styles vs Orton
Rollins vs HHH

And unless Nakamura gets called up, fuck the rest of the card.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The problem with Brock vs Goldberg 3 is Goldberg is 2-0 against him, even if Brock won Goldberg would still have one win over him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm hoping Cesaro and Sheamus win the tag team titles!! :mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm sure everyone who chanted "You screwed Bret" were fat neckbearded geeks.




Geeks were probably still sucking on their mom's nipple when Starrcade 99 happened..


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Solf said:


> Goldberg to job to Reigns at Mania.



As if that will do Reigns any good. Fans would hate him more if that is even possible. Only way it could work is if they turn Reigns heel.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What in the fuck is this song they are playing during recap?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Trying to decide which path WWE takes for Reigns to come out of this looking strong as hell... 

:reigns2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh it was definitely a consideration in fact, I'm almost 100% sure that was the plan until they got Goldberg back.


I mean, where could that feud even go? What could it be centered around? It's so freaking random..


----------



## gr8nessgraves7 (Sep 27, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> I'd love to see Goldberg squash that entire locker room. These modern wrestlers need to see what a real super star looks like.


A 50 year old man that could never carry a match even in his prime?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I hope Goldberg squashes the whole entire roster because they're all a bunch of geeks other than AJ Styles, Jericho and Undertaker


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I'll certainly take this rematch over Shane/Brock. Yikes if that match was a real consideration. Christ.


Lets not act like Shane wasn't a step up from working with Ambrose. Ambrose is goofy. Shane is actually hardcore and has a history of badass matches and moments to sell a hardcore match with Brock and bump for him


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Mania:
> 
> Taker vs Cena
> Goldberg vs Lesnar
> ...


Imagine Aj vs Nak or Joe instead or a triple threat my god.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Mania:
> 
> Taker vs Cena
> Goldberg vs Lesnar
> ...


:banderas


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Having a champion that old might be a bid to get older wrestling fans interested...However...

I AM an older wrestling fan(45, almost 46). I've been less fortunate than most my age but many of us have pains you wouldn't understand. Arthritis is a bitch, don't let anyone tell you different. Wear and tear on even average people's bodies is impossible to actually make a young person understand. Former football players in their 20's and your knees? Yeah, multiply that pain by 25 more years and you might have an idea.

In short, it is hard to push the boundaries of imagination for someone this old to actually win a championship.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

one thing I learned from last night was that, NO ONE HERE PREDICTED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RR is gonna be fucking siiiiiick


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

And the NEW!

Well, a guy can daydream, right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Lets not act like Shane wasn't a step up from working with Ambrose. Ambrose is goofy. Shane is actually hardcore and has a history of badass matches and moments to sell a hardcore match with Brock and bump for him


Shane's offense is awful. I mean, those punches alone. Can you picture Brock selling those? Shane's offense is much worse than Deans'.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I mean, where could that feud even go? What could it be centered around? It's so freaking random..


I guess Brock F5ing Shane at Summerslam ? Not really sure how the build would go after "hey you f5ed me" :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I'll certainly take this rematch over Shane/Brock. Yikes if that match was a real consideration. Christ.


 :maury: :maury Brock when he wants to/is telling a proper story can sell snow to an eskimo, but other than dives that put 90s Eddie Vedder to shame and objects, what could Shane possibly do that Lesnar could sell? Those devastating Tyson punches :goldberg:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can The New Day please go away???


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

already a turn the channel segment? Jesus tapdancing Christ...


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hopefully Sheamus kicks the heads off these geeks and ends this reign of terror


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> And both still look mroe legit with that belt on their waist than Owens, Rollins, or Ambrose :HHH2


:bjpenn


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the New Day but I am ready for new Tag Team Champions now.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

gr8nessgraves7 said:


> A 50 year old man that could never carry a match even in his prime?


Most of these guys can't carry a proper match either where they actually sell for one another, work a body part, tell a story, and don't rely on over the top spots and jumping out the ring and through the ropes nightly in search of a pop


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Mania:
> 
> Taker vs Cena
> Goldberg vs Lesnar
> ...


Add Jericho vs KO and Reigns vs a returning Balor and we have one hell of a card


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Let's go Sheamus & Cesaro!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Those slight "You screwed Bret" chants seemed to bother him.


It would get under my skin too. Specially with his son and wife being there, hearing that too. Not fucking cool at all.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

New Day sucks............... like not the catchphrase, no they really suck now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I guess Brock F5ing Shane at Summerslam ? Not really sure how the build would go after "hey you f5ed me" :lol


My sentiments exactly. It'd just be so random. Glad it's apparently not happening..


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

new day needs to lose it to the revival


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God can they just break that meaningless record already so they can feel good about themselves? Can't believe they've kept the titles on them this fucking long just so they can say they had the belts longer than anyone.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> In short, it is hard to push the boundaries of imagination for someone this old to actually win a championship.


It isn't.. 

Go to dive biker bar... Be 20 something full of piss and vinegar jock.. See 50 something biker jacked to the gills with tattoos and looking badass..

You gonna fuck with em? No.. Because he's fucking badass despite his age and you know he'd destroy you because he's a hardened not giving a fuck veteran.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

To go from..

:goldberg

To this.. it's embarrassing on the highest order...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hoping New Day dies a quick death, REAL soon! fpalm.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

These guys need to go away!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

gr8nessgraves7 said:


> A 50 year old man that could never carry a match even in his prime?


Hulk Hogan says Hi.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I think they retain the belts here


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

PANTS BOTCH!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day reactions are getting quieter. People seem to be getting bored with them.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

My dad who doesn't watch a lick of wrestling (at least not since he was a kid. His favorite is Wahoo McDaniel lol) immediately knew who Goldberg was when he was on the screen. Pretty telling tbh


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The sole survivors for the Raw team is here


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sheamus' alpha-ass entrance. :banderas


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Little late to the thread buuuuuuuuuuuuut I'm good with Goldberg in the Rumble!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I had a feeling he's be in the rumble match. It should've been a surprise entry though


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I like the New Day but I am ready for new Tag Team Champions now.


Now would be a good time!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> It would get under my skin too. Specially with his son and wife being there, hearing that too. Not fucking cool at all.


Did he not kick his head in to oblivion? Screw his wife and son. The crowd should conform to who is in the audience? Maybe if Goldberg didn't spend his life squashing he could have prevented the accident. No one is above being called out by the crowd


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> It would get under my skin too. Specially with his son and wife being there, hearing that too. Not fucking cool at all.


Exactly, they were just dumb fans heckling.

Just like last night during the mens 5on5 when Styles/Rollins were working their a** off in the ring and all the fans could care about was heckling Roman fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Big E heel turn coming soon (I hope)....


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> Did he not kick his head in to oblivion? Screw his wife and son. The crowd should conform to who is in the audience? Maybe if Goldberg didn't spend his life squashing he could have prevented the accident


Oh piss off. I got Bret in my avatar and love the dude but wrestling is inherently dangerous. Why doesn't anyone give Owen more shit for breaking Austin's neck or Sting ending Rick Rude's career? Shit happens.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> Did he not kick his head in to oblivion? Screw his wife and son. The crowd should conform to who is in the audience? Maybe if Goldberg didn't spend his life squashing he could have prevented the accident. No one is above being called out by the crowd


It was an accident.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Just like last night during the mens 5on5 when Styles/Rollins were working their a** off in the ring and all the fans could care about was heckling Roman fpalm


Yeah I noticed that, absolutely ridiculous. Those fans don't deserve those two on the ring together. Reigns for his part did nothing wrong on that match his booking was fine.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> New Day reactions are getting quieter. People seem to be getting bored with them.


Yup.. You know your gig is up when the casuals start being bored of you.

But if Cena is any measuring stick.. New Day will be dominate for at least another 5 years


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Exactly, they were just dumb fans heckling.
> 
> Just like last night during the mens 5on5 when Styles/Rollins were working their a** off in the ring and all the fans could care about was heckling Roman fpalm


Yeah, WWE fans are stupid these days. Although, they haven't been to Toronto in ages. That was probably Toronto's first chance to get their Reigns' hate out of the way. Maybe it wouldn't have been so bad if WWE went to Toronto more often. Either way, stupid, though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool spot Kofi/Cesaro


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol good sequence by Cesaro and Kofi XD


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Shane's offense is awful. I mean, those punches alone. Can you picture Brock selling those? Shane's offense is much worse than Deans'.


Shane's offense versus Brock would be Shanes offense versus Kane, Kurt, and Big Show. A shit ton of kindo stick shots, trash cans, chairs, the leap of faith, coast to coast, that lil dance, and bumping his ass off. HE and Ambrose both can't throw a punch but Shane has more badass in him than Ambrose has ever shown on a WWE screen. Makes for a better punching bag too. Ambrose had a dud match with Brock, it isn't like the bar is hard to leap over for Shane at all. Hell his Survivor Series and Mania performances this year was better than what Ambrose gave up as last Mania


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Add Jericho vs KO and Reigns vs a returning Balor and we have one hell of a card


Mania:

Taker vs Cena
Goldberg vs Lesnar
Styles vs Orton
Rollins vs HHH
Jericho v KO
Reigns v Balor
Nakamura to win the intercontinental title ladder match

:banderas


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Cipher said:


> Oh piss off. I got Bret in my avatar and love the dude but wrestling is inherently dangerous. Why doesn't anyone give Owen more shit for breaking Austin's neck or Sting ending Rick Rude's career? Shit happens.


So what? The crowd can chant what they want. They don't have to lick goldberg's nuts. And if the reason they don't like him is because they injured a wrestler they like then that is their right. Not everyone has to have mob mentality and chant gooooldberg. Be an individual like what you like


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> Did he not kick his head in to oblivion? Screw his wife and son. The crowd should conform to who is in the audience? Maybe if Goldberg didn't spend his life squashing he could have prevented the accident. No one is above being called out by the crowd


Oh get off the fucking fake high horse, mercy it's embarrassing.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

How about those fucking geeks in the crowd chanting "you screwed brett" bet they have accounts here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Oh piss off. I got Bret in my avatar and love the dude but wrestling is inherently dangerous. Why doesn't anyone give Owen more shit for breaking Austin's neck or Sting ending Rick Rude's career? Shit happens.


Exactly. No one brings those other two (Austin and Sting) shit for doing the same thing. Most of them probably don't even know it happened..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> New Day reactions are getting quieter. People seem to be getting bored with them.





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Exactly, they were just dumb fans heckling.
> 
> Just like last night during the mens 5on5 when Styles/Rollins were working their a** off in the ring and all the fans could care about was heckling Roman fpalm


Trying to pretend the crowd wasn't there was extremely difficult, even with Styles and Rollins putting in that work.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Shane's offense versus Brock would be Shanes offense versus Kane, Kurt, and Big Show. A shit ton of kindo stick shots, trash cans, chairs, the leap of faith, coast to coast, that lil dance, and bumping his ass off. HE and Ambrose both can't throw a punch but Shane has more badass in him than Ambrose has ever shown on a WWE screen. Makes for a better punching bag too. Ambrose had a dud match with Brock, it isn't like the bar is hard to leap over for Shane at all. Hell his Survivor Series and Mania performances this year was better than what Ambrose gave up as last Mania


Shane would certainly bump his ass off for Brock. But when it comes to Shane's offense against Brock, that's where things get alittle hairy. Eh, doesn't matter anyway as the match isn't happening.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Do people chant "You screwed Sting" to Seth Rollins? What a stupid thing to chant at Goldberg.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> Did he not kick his head in to oblivion? Screw his wife and son. The crowd should conform to who is in the audience? Maybe if Goldberg didn't spend his life squashing he could have prevented the accident. No one is above being called out by the crowd


Like he meant to do that to Bret on purpose. Accidents happen. Stop being an asshole.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> So what? The crowd can chant what they want. They don't have to lick goldberg's nuts. And if the reason they don't like him is because they injured a wrestler they like then that is their right. Not everyone has to have mob mentality and chant gooooldberg. Be an individual like what you like


So did goldberg bang your mom or something?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

frankthetank91 said:


> It was an accident.


Also, there is plenty of evidence Bret was working with a concussion anyway as he was part of that old school "working through bell ringers" class of wrestler.. Goldberg was just an unfortunate final reminder that working through head injuries is fucking retarded


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> So what? The crowd can chant what they want. They don't have to lick goldberg's nuts. And if the reason they don't like him is because they injured a wrestler they like then that is their right. Not everyone has to have mob mentality and chant gooooldberg. Be an individual like what you like


Because its fucking lame that's why


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I noticed that, absolutely ridiculous. Those fans don't deserve those two on the ring together. Reigns for his part did nothing wrong on that match his booking was fine.


Absolutely, it bothered me tbh. Took me out of those two working which sucks because I'm sure that's a dream matchup for many.



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, WWE fans are stupid these days. Although, they haven't been to Toronto in ages. That was probably Toronto's first chance to get their Reigns' hate out of the way. Maybe it wouldn't have been so bad if WWE went to Toronto more often. Either way, stupid, though.


Yeah, I get they hate Reigns but they were hella deep into the match by then. Reigns had just got his a** kicked, Seth tags in then him and AJ try to get a staredown going but the first thing the crowd says is "Roman's sleeping" fpalm


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn, I totally forgot they were in Canada. Everyone thought the crowd was going to turn on Goldberg because of the Bret incident, but the total opposite happened.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

IronMan8 said:


> Do people chant "You screwed Sting" to Seth Rollins? What a stupid thing to chant at Goldberg.


Hell Bret and Canada likes to ignore it but Owen damn crippled Austin not being careful


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I could've gone with Goldberg making a surprise return at the Rumble without all the SSeries stuff with Brock, regardless of the result.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Who the hell would hate Goldberg winning the Royal Rumble?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> So did goldberg bang your mom or something?


No, must be banging yours tho since you probably look up to him like your daddy


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Mania:
> 
> Taker vs Cena
> Goldberg vs Lesnar
> ...


 beautiful just so beautiful


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Damn, I totally forgot they were in Canada. Everyone thought the crowd was going to turn on Goldberg because of the Bret incident, *but the total opposite happened*.


Except for a few gluten free, farm raised hipsters with unwarranted self importance.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> So what? The crowd can chant what they want. They don't have to lick goldberg's nuts. And if the reason they don't like him is because they injured a wrestler they like then that is their right. Not everyone has to have mob mentality and chant gooooldberg. Be an individual like what you like


six guys chanted that lmao. and your're saying this but won't apply"the fans can chant what they want" when the crowd went nuts for goldberg announcing hes in the rumble.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Credit to Sheamus for blowing off those stupid "10" chants, it was alright at Takeover but now it's sh*t.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The "10" chants.

:mj4

So corny.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> beautiful just so beautiful


If this happen. It'll the best Wrestlemania i've seen since WM18.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If anyone thinks New Day is losing the belts tonight, you're crazy, you think WWE would have kept the belts on them this long to be 20 days some from breaking the record and take the belts off them?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They've got to get rid of New Day soon, it's played out or is playing out to the diehards..

But then what? Big E could do a good solo run, but I can't see Woods getting the right kind of attention. Kofi is played out so I don't know what they could do with him either..

Ideas?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> Who the hell would hate Goldberg winning the Royal Rumble?


Indy geeks that wish WWE was like ROH and lucha underground


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder how much longer New Day will last. They seem to be losing alittle steam..


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Dio Brando said:


> six guys chanted that lmao. and your're saying this but won't apply"the fans can chant what they want" when the crowd went nuts for goldberg announcing hes in the rumble.


The crowd can cheer for goldberg too. I'm for fans chanting for what they want. If fans want to chant you screwed Bret let them


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CESARO :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat back breaker!! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Wonder how much longer New Day will last. They seem to be losing alittle steam..


They are people are getting bored. People are reacting more to Cesaro/Sheamus than them.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cesaro can do some great things in the ring that really make you want to defend him, then you remember how he is on the mic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, that was sweet looking rite dere.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This fucker’s power is just un real.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Good God Cesaro is one strong ass dude.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Wonder how much longer New Day will last. They seem to be losing alittle steam..


As long as Vince keeps selling that merch


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> Having a champion that old might be a bid to get older wrestling fans interested...However...
> 
> I AM an older wrestling fan(45, almost 46). I've been less fortunate than most my age but many of us have pains you wouldn't understand. Arthritis is a bitch, don't let anyone tell you different. Wear and tear on even average people's bodies is impossible to actually make a young person understand. Former football players in their 20's and your knees? Yeah, multiply that pain by 25 more years and you might have an idea.
> 
> In short, it is hard to push the boundaries of imagination for someone this old to actually win a championship.


Roids makes all the difference. :goldberg


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sloppiest back breaker ever.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I hate smark crowds...fpalm


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Toronto's crowd sucks. If you're gonna spam the 10 count, do it where it makes sense.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The freaking shoulder stability it would take to be able to complete the backbreaker spot Cesaro just did is incredible for a man Cesaro's size.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Toronto lost the ability to count after NXT Takeover


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I see everyone's just gave up on actually trying to count and just says "ten" now?

:lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course WWE had to put in a SharpShooter to appeal to Canadians.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They are people are getting bored. People are reacting more to Cesaro/Sheamus than them.


Yep. Wonder if Vince will pull the plug soon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That's twice now then that Sheamus & Cesaro have technically beaten New Day


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

NEW DAY HEELS AGAIN BABY!!!!!!!

If it was a heel turn.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That's right, Cole.

Homage to Bret Hart and not Tyson Kidd or anything.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

what type of heel shit is this


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:maury


----------



## ImAHugger (Aug 23, 2016)

Get in!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

get to fuck and fuck off saxton you so called unbiased wanker


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So are New Day heels again?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Make the pain stop!!! I can't stand these idiots


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

fpalmfpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> As long as Vince keeps selling that merch


Fair point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Such bullshit, why the hell is Woods not banned from ring side at this point?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kinda figured it would end this way. Look at the previous matches between these two teams. They want New Day to break the record first. Then Cesaro/Fella will win the tag titles at the December PPV.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, seriously, how are these guys not going heel again. I know they’re over but you got to channel that to heat if they’re going to keep winning like this.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

this needs to be a tlc match


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Wonder if Vince will pull the plug soon.


After the break Demolitions record. Which is very soon


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

New Day faces or heels? 

Confused.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

As soon as New Day breaks that record those d*mn belts are going straight to Shesaro.


Also, JERIGOAT !!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho is here. Business has just picked back up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day being booked like heels...kinda. I seriously think Vince doesn't believe in heels and faces anymore and just does whatever he wants.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay, Xaiver shit talking at ring side and cheating again. Now get rid of the Pony colors and toilet humor and return back to GOATday.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jericho is gonna blame Seth setting up their program at Road Block


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So glad the list is intact.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't wait for the Y2J/KO split man, Y2J will be the most over babyface since Bryan.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Charlotte would be pretty hot if she burned that mole off


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> After the break Demolitions record. Which is very soon


Oh yeah. Can't forget that record that no one even cares about. :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Marking out for highlight REEL 

Oh man Jericho gonna blame Owens!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I bet Jericho blames Rollins and it kickstarts things for their Roadblock match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wonder who Jericho blames. Can't really see him blaming Owens..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

All Hail The Queen is right.

Queen Charlotte does whatever the fuck she wants.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Has Heyman been announced yet? is there going to be anything from the Lesnar party tonight?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

It's Foley's fault..

Because reasons.


And beards.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm guessing Jericho is going to somehow put the blame Rollins for the list of Jericho being used as a weapon. .


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> That's right, Cole.
> 
> Homage to Bret Hart and not Tyson Kidd or anything.


Yeah I thought he did it for Tyson from when they were a tag team. Man I wish Tyson hadn't got hurt I wanted them to win the Tag Team Titles eventually. :frown2:


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> All Hail The Queen is right.
> 
> Queen Charlotte does whatever the fuck she wants.


Who's the girl in green in your sig ?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

amazing


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I bet Jericho blames Rollins and it kickstarts things for their Roadblock match.


Yeah, that's what I'm guessing as well.

I would like to see some Austin/HHH split tease at Judgement Day 01 with Y2J/KO at Roadblock. Like Y2J successfully helps KO retain against Reigns but KO failed in helping Y2J beat Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Jericho sticking around for WM?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I my love New Day but I am getting tired of their damn reign. It's gotten stale and boring. And this recent heel turn makes no lick of sense. *


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Is Jericho sticking around for WM?


He said in a recent interview he signs a new contract month to month now. So it's possible.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

FTorres9 said:


> Who's the girl in green in your sig ?


You remember Chelsea from the most recent Tough Enough ? That's her she's now Laurel Van Ness in TNA.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm guessing as well.
> 
> I would like to see some Austin/HHH split tease at Judgement Day 01 with Y2J/KO at Roadblock. Like Y2J successfully helps KO retain against Reigns but KO failed in helping Y2J beat Seth.


That is probably how it will go because I don't see them putting the title on Reigns at Roadblock.

Looking forward to Rollins/Jericho Highlight Reel...hopefully it is just the two of them in it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

What the fuck?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> He said in a recent interview he signs a new contract month to month now. So it's possible.


Ah, that's interesting.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

FTorres9 said:


> Who's the girl in green in your sig ?


Laurel Van Ness


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

THAT'S NOT PG


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Shrinkage jokes incoming in 3-2-1...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enzo OMG LOL!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

That's not PG.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Is Jericho sticking around for WM?


He better.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh yeah. Can't forget that record that no one even cares about. :lol


Its only cause Demolition are part of some law suite against WWE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Enzo :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And they wonder why guys think wrestling is corny these days.

:lol


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

attitude!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What in the holy fuck?? :HA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is this?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell is this segment?

Enzo/Lana interaction was funny as hell though.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

He's not naked, he got shorts on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Attitude Era is back, bro :russo*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this is some attitude era shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Enzo about to get suspended for sexual harassment.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha


----------



## Agus (Nov 21, 2016)

THAT'S NOT PG ENZO ???


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Austin practically forgave Owens in an interview saying shit happens, he was just a little upset he never got a formal apology.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

What The Fuck Am I watching!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

That how you doin to Lana. Brilliant.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Y'all wanted the attitude era back right :booklel


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lmao

GOLDEN.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Bloody Hell they had the balls to sent Enzo out there with no clothes. :chlol*_


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Is it wrong that I am turned on by this? 

Fuck Lana is hott


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That's not PG lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Its only cause Demolition are part of some law suite against WWE.


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That.... was cringy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Enzo saying how to doin while Lana had the curious eyes had me :done


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rooting for Rusev to crush that geek.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RKO4Life did said its was a new era tonight

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/227146-rko-4life.html


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

First comedy segment I laughed at in like 10 years


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

:deanfpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I mean, at least Lana was looking great there.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

That was actually funny.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"Huge problem" 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LMAO :lmao

I like this. It's new. I see they're trying to bring in the female audience to Raw


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That could have been one of the most cringeworthy segments I've ever seen


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Haha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Y'all wanted the attitude era back right :booklel


That's about as Attitude Era as it gets. All you needed was a DX run in and it would have been Vintage Attitude Era!
:cole


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, i actually smiled, and giggled a little lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is wrong with the recap stills? Why are they shaking :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Lana is so fucking hott 

Jesus christ


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rather see Stephanie nekkid than Enzo. :agree:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana looking like a goddess.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol at this explanation of not firing everybody


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sweet bebe cheeses!

That was actually quite amusing.. 


Lana's eye movement..


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

say hi to goldbergs wife and kid in the crowd


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

That shit was funny as hell


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice that Goldberg is in the RR.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh jesus fucking christ


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah, he's fired, he's going to smackdown.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami about to get destroyed


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh Sami...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STROWMAN VS. ZAYN IS BACK ON

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, they're punishing Zayn but not team Raw?

Eat a dick, Foley.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Did anyone else hope Sami's punishment would be that he was traded to SD?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I mean, at least Lana was looking great there.


Lana :lenny

Rusev is a lucky man :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami/Braun. 

:mark:

So far so good.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sami fighting Braun Strowman as punishment.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice pop for Cedric


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

This cruiserweight division needs to fuck right off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is he getting punished? Maryse screwed him.

Wait, I get it. Foley is going to follow Steph's lead and do heel shit for the next few months until she turns on him leading to Mania.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Did anyone else hope Sami's punishment would be that he was traded to SD?


Was hoping that was how the segment was turning... but nope!


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Cedric's theme is sick


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh fuck off WWE with changing the ring ropes purple..


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*The predictability in this show is so awful.*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alexander is always good.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Sami gets punished for losing a match through no fault of his own. How in the Universe does that make any damn sense?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Lana :lenny
> 
> Rusev is a lucky man :mj2


Lana is that b*tch that's so bad that you wish she had nudes, and then you remember she has nudes all over the internet then you're just like :YES


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should be a good match. But it was very odd from Foley to do that given his tendency to want fairness in matches. He didn't bring up how the Miz cheated.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Good Raw so far. *AND HERE COMES THE FILLER*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Did anyone else hope Sami's punishment would be that he was traded to SD?


That's exactly what I was hoping for!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh My God! They punished a professional wreslter, who wrestles every week professionally for a living, by putting him in a match with another professional wrestler with nothing on the line!

Wow, they sure showed him.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i was convinced they were going to write Zayn going to Smackdown, convinced. Maybe they are just going to go with the Zayn/Strowman struggle storyline then.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think Zayn will somehow end up on Smackdown.

He'll either quit and Bryan will sign him or he ends up getting fired anyway.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cruiserweight action you say?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> So Sami gets punished for losing a match through no fault of his own. How in the Universe does that make any damn sense?


Stephanie is evil, and Mick is just senile and Stephanie's bitch.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh My God! They punished a professional wreslter, who wrestles every week professionally for a living, by putting him in a match with another professional wrestler with nothing on the line!
> 
> Wow, they sure showed him.


Teddy Long Matchmaking 101


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> So Sami gets punished for losing a match through no fault of his own. How in the Universe does that make any damn sense?


And his punishment is to wrestle a guy that Sami actively picked a fight with a couple weeks ago.

This company is still shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

205 Live.

:lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Should be a good match. But it was very odd from Foley to do that given his tendency to want fairness in matches. He didn't bring up how the Miz cheated.


I think Mick will slowly start evolving into a version of Stephanie. The match between Braun and Sami could be the start. Didn't seem like Mick was completely on board with the "punishment".


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> 205 Live.
> 
> :lol


Is that a show specific to cruiserweights for an hour?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Davari's brother?

:lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who's gonna stay after a Smackdown taping for 205 Live?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah there you go...piss off the Canadians!


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh My God! They punished a professional wreslter, who wrestles every week professionally for a living, by putting him in a match with another professional wrestler with nothing on the line!
> 
> Wow, they sure showed him.


He is going to get demolished by strowman, he WILL be embarrassed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Makes miss Muhammad Hassan.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice to see someone diss another country besides the U.S. on WWE television.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great the Divas...I mean...the CW division...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuck????


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol one short heel premo from Daivari, and I'm already interested in him XD


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I miss Muhammad Hassan 

Wish they'd bring him back with an anti Trump gimmick just for the lols


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man he looks like a freaking clone of his brother.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Is that a show specific to cruiserweights for an hour?


Yes, I'm pretty sure it's an hour.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Makes miss Muhammad Hassan.


So much d*mn potential in him & that gimmick.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh My God! They punished a professional wreslter, who wrestles every week professionally for a living, by putting him in a match with another professional wrestler with nothing on the line!
> 
> Wow, they sure showed him.


Surprised they didn't give him a title shot while they were at it..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What an insult. He said Canada is just like the U.S.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cruiserweights getting some sort of crowd reaction!?

Wow.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I miss Hassan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So is the CW division moving OUT of RAW then?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST.. Holy shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa. OK. Going with an I hate Canadians and Americans angle.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They really need to start showcasing Cedric more. Really the only guy in the division right now that has “star” potential written on him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just let these guys fly around already. Geez. Man, WWE is such pussy wrestling these days.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitC said:


> Lol one short heel premo from Daivari, and I'm already interested in him XD


Yep i've liked him since i saw him in the CW classic, they could easily have another Hassan if they booked him right, just have him bash America and he would good heat like crazy, cheap heat but heat none the less.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

ouchies


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This shit sucks. Who finds boring geeks who just wanna shake hands and can only flip around entertaining? This division is fucking awful.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

It's so laughable they change the ropes and mat for fuckin cruiserweight matches that no one gives a shit about


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So is the CW division moving OUT of RAW then?


I think they're gonna be on Raw and their own show.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ariya Daivari reminds me of a skinnier version of Mohammad Hassan.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Can we get Shawn Michaels via satellite from his ranch to heckle Canadians again? Heck, how about a "Shawn Michaels roasts Canada" special in general.

Daivari's promo makes me miss that heat machine that was the Hassan package. That perfect entrance music, the exposing of general American audiences at the time, the Hassan facial expressions and Daivari screaming to instant heat.... ace heel stuff.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd are into Cedric :mark: :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Isn't Strowman match was what Zayn originally asked for weeks ago?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Makes miss Muhammad Hassan.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

complete horse shit, kevin dunn die already


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cedric does have one of the best finishes in the company, the lumbar check is a great move.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, that match actually got a reaction.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Jericho smokes pot. There is no way he doesn't lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cole said that's the action you'll see every Tuesday? So I guess the cruiserweights are moving? Why couldn't they just let Kalisto win last night ?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow, that match actually got a reaction.


Of course.. It's Canada..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Highlight Reel :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please put the CW title on Cedric!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD_DDT said:


> Jericho smokes pot. There is no way he doesn't lol.


Yeah, he did a Periscope video awhile ago and was stuffing his face with M&M's and looked high as fuck, and this was in the middle of the night. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I need Jericho to blame this dilemma on whoever got hit with the list, I need it lol.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> What an insult. He said Canada is just like the U.S.


seriously, I'm canadian....I'd say thats more like a compliment


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


What a theme.

Looking back too, Hassan was f*cking jacked.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Crowd are into Cedric :mark: :mark:


I don't know what you are talking about. Your statement implies that people don't care about Kalisto, and how can people not care about the guy who makes good lucha things.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> They really need to start showcasing Cedric more. Really the only guy in the division right now that has “star” potential written on him.


Was about to say something similar. I've only seen him in the CWC, NXT and Raw, but he's massively wasted in all these trios matches they have been having. I know they want to get all the cruiserweights introduced to the crowd, but when you try to introduce so many at once, nobody has much of a chance.

That 1 on 1 there was a much better showcase for both guys. Cedric got to show his ability and Davari got to start building somewhat of a character.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hate commercials.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sumo figure skating you say? Fuck it why not, book that shit for the next winter Olympics! instant draw!
:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

the_hound said:


>


Such a bad b*tch.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Can we get Shawn Michaels via satellite from his ranch to heckle Canadians again? Heck, how about a "Shawn Michaels roasts Canada" special in general.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What a theme.
> 
> Looking back too, Hassan was f*cking jacked.


Guy was only around his early twenties too. Sure, we don't know what was in Hassan's stack but for Hassan to be in that NFLish shape at that age, guy had to have worked very hard in the gym and had some fantastic genetics for his body to respond that quick/early.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


The Good Old days.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

RIP James Ellsworth..


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

He's from Winnipeg you idiots.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Y2J with another great pop.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

the_hound said:


>


:lenny


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok...Jericho/Rollins segment now :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Blaming Rollins or Canada then.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JERI*GOAT*!!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Blaming Rollins or Canada then.


He could do both.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Cole said that's the action you'll see every Tuesday? So I guess the cruiserweights are moving? Why couldn't they just let Kalisto win last night ?


No, the division is staying on Raw. 

However, they're also getting their own show live on the network after Smackdown, which I'm worried half of the crowd won't actually stay for since it's taped after Smackdown and most of the people that fans will have come to see will have already performed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Did you guys see that though ?

WWE Emojis?!?! :lmao:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shit just got reel.........


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just LOVE Cory Graves, I feel the need to reiterate it every chance I get lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Owens :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This reminds me of Conspiracy Victim Jericho in WCW.

:lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RIP the list


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sooooo this is sure.. happening.. Heyman any time tonight?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They're going to blame Rollins and Reigns


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

As a fan of both, Jericho came out with a huge presence like a star was in the building.

KO has no presence.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No more suit?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

6500.

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh no friendship is over


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jesus KO has a gut on him


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> KO has no presence.


Yep, true.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho with the upgrade!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

So is this leading to a Jericho-KO feud?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho's trunks from last night.

:lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Owens is such a terrible champ.. This entire segment is about Jericho and a list.. Not the guy holding the belt.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

oh shit


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ko just said it best! Who cares indeed!


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Jericho is great so far.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that cut deep


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho's face :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin Owens legit looks pregnant. Disgraceful.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KO going on the :thelist


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Chris is about to cry.,:maury


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

inner strife


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOL owens


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like AJ came in that last picture. Was that a match, or something else going on down there


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

The homosexual undertones are quite intriguing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who cares.

:lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I do not want to see wrestlers call each other BFFs and argue about a list. Stupid.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Just like the Ambrose feud being over a potted plant, this feud's gonna be a over a clipboard and paper lol.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol monkies!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MONKEYS :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MONKEYSSSSSS


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

The list.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

People don't understand how amazing Y2J is selling the emotion rn.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This whole segment is a waste of airtime let alone friendship.. Let's get Heyman out here so I can turn this off..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

he#s going on the list


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uh oh..


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Just like the Ambrose feud being over a potted plant, this feud's gonna be a over a clipboard and paper lol.


The list>>>>Plant

No one fucks with the list


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"MONKEYS.... MONKEYS!!!!" - KO 

:HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No one comes close to these two at the moment. 

They should be feuding for the title.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MONKEY'S!!! lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kevin doesn't care about the list! :surprise: Poor Chris!!!

I guess I spoke to soon lol!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These 2 :ha


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Friendship divorce


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m just waiting for them to swerve us.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHA FUCKING BRILLIANT


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol swerve!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The best buddies more over than Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is.

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman Reigns :HA


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

These two are the best ever.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AWW


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

looooooool, they had me going.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"ROMAN REIGNS" *HUGS* AND THE CROWD GOES CRAZY:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Owens & Jericho got me. Bravo :clap


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol "Roman reigns!" everything is pretty much his fault tbh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I FUCKING LOVE JeriKO :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was the greatest swerve since Evolution's fake breakup :lmao :lmao


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

No comments about stupid smarks/neckbeards cheering the two heels here, or are we only touchy about Saint Goldberg tonight?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

lol Roman Reigns! The funniest thing Owens has said all night


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JeriTroll :lmao


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

That was glorious


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:what?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Hahahahaha I fucking love these 2 oh my god


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Knew it end up being about Roman.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

These guys are hilarious.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That was so fucking amazing.

I've never laughed so hard this entire year.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hehehe


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That was fucking brilliant :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AMAZING :lmao


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Gold!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins pop.

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Raw is Swerved.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins with that Canadian pop :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That was fucking amazing! :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Da Man!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

owens "why don't you shut up your giving me a headache"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god and now this sets up the lame predictable forced Shield reunion with Reigns and Rollins teaming up against Jeri-KO. Great idea, trying to get Rollins over as a face not a good idea to stick him with the guy who even got The Rock booed.

I find it absolutely ridiculous that Roman can just forget about everything just because Triple H turned on Rollins, even though Rollins was ready and willing to take Triple H';s help in that match.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck that was amazing 

Raw been actually good tonight


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rollins didnt get much of a pop


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

KO :ha


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I want a fatal four way for the UC at the RAW PPV.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

" Ya dig?" is Jericho's most underrated catchphrase.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Owens is on fucking point tonight LMAO


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Rollins didnt get much of a pop


Gimmick posting at its finest.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Tag team match, playa


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman incoming lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Them boos.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh...boring Reigns


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's X-pac heat here in Toronto, Ontario, Canadia.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Stream is a bit behind, but that was fucking hilarious.. 

Roman be like


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DAM thats loud


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

still pedigree for rollins......euf


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mick.

:mj4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TAG MATCH PLAYA


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins is Roman's sidekick like Ambrose was :lol

This company will never learn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know can someone tell me why Reigns is suddenly cool with Seth? Huh? because Triple H turned on Rollins? Yeah cause it wasn't like Rollins was standing there grinning ready to accept Triple H's help before he got turned on. But because Trips betrayed Rollins suddenly Reigns is good buddies with him again, after being attacked and assaulted many times by Seth.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Foley has lost some serious weight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman could definitely slow Rollins' face momentum.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Foley nearly forgot the name of the title.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Foley almost forgot the name of the title :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Banned Reigns and Jericho from ringside but make it no DQ...don't see that working out.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Title matches are no DQ by default one week then DQ the next.
Fuck this company


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*>Banned from ringside
>No DQ

:kobe*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

oh shit.

It just got interesting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mick always fucked up and said "wwe world heavyweight"


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know can someone tell me why Reigns is suddenly cool with Seth? Huh? because Triple H turned on Rollins? Yeah cause it wasn't like Rollins was standing there grinning ready to accept Triple H's help before he gt turned on.


Sometimes enemies come together to take on other enemies.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Rollins/Owens No DQ with Jericho and Reigns banned from ringside.

Does Triple H screw Rollins? If he doesn't show up, someone's gonna screw Rollins right?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned from the match.. but no DQ.. so like.. what happens if they interfere in the match??


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mick forgot the name of title 

And how is it No DQ but two people are banned :wut


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and my body needs ambrose to show up cause he aint banned lol.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Punish Zayn for losing but reward Rollins,this make perfect sense! /s


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Loved booing Reigns :mark:!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Could HHH be coming back!! 

Please be so 

THE KING OF FUCKING KINGS


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HHH return tonight with Jericho and Roman being banned from ring side?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Triple H has to be coming back tonight if they are actually gonna follow through on Y2J and Roman being banned from ring side.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hmm, with Jericho and Roman out of the game and Kevin probably not retaining clean, I wonder if we see an HHH sighting tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HHH? :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, perhaps I was a bit too harsh, that segment wasn't wholly unwatchable..

And hey Goldberg, let's not have a rehash of Warrior's final promo on Raw.. no more anyone talking about good things coming to an end ok?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Roman could definitely slow Rollins' face momentum.


Already is.. How many more people will they sacrifice to try to get Boreman over.....


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know can someone tell me why Reigns is suddenly cool with Seth? Huh? because Triple H turned on Rollins? Yeah cause it wasn't like Rollins was standing there grinning ready to accept Triple H's help before he gt turned on.


He only stabbed both his best friends in the back and ruined his title match at the main event at mania. 
:toomanykobes


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No DQ, but two guys are banned from ringside

kek


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

THANOS said:


> Loved booing Reigns :mark:!!


Fun to boo him. Just like they say


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I think HHH returns tonight and screws Rollins setting up the first match at the RAW ppv next month.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Remember when everyone was so sure Goldberg would get booed in Canada?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Reigns buried to hell :lmao That was really funny.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

GOAT Berg


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oooooohh, HHH would be better I think


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> Banned from the match.. but no DQ.. so like.. what happens if they interfere in the match??


They will be... Not disqualificated ! How's that, Reigns and Jericho ? Bam !


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Mick forgot the name of title


Can you blame him? How many titles and names are there now? :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sweet Rollins gets another title shot for the millionth time


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Remember when everyone was so sure Goldberg would get booed in Canada?


Yeah if he had anything that somewhat resembled a match. Not the squash we got


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Fun to boo him. Just like they say


Well everyone in my section genuinely dislikes him, so there's that?

:draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder if HHH returns tonight.

:hmm:


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Bada boom, realest D in room. How you doing?


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

triple h go to cost. Seth Rollins the match


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So is tonight the night HHH finally returns?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

ECW sucked. Just let it freaking die. 

I wish WWE spent half aa much time building up WCW as they did ECW.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So Potentially

Owens vs Reigns and/or Jericho if they dont carry that into Mania and one is in the Rumble. I would presume Reigns takes the belt off Owens here
Styles/Cena?
Rollins/HHH
Maybe an Undertaker match, if not Taker probably in the Rumble
Rumble match

Not too shabby


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

THANOS said:


> Well everyone in my section genuinely dislikes him, so there's that?
> 
> :draper2


Im just saying you are playing into the gimmick that they made it out to be with the boos with Roman.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Rollins didnt get much of a pop


He did, I'm here live. Just didn't come across on TV


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Either Rollins wins the title or Triple H returns to kick things into high gear. Or both


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Enzo and Cass upcoming = piss break time and getting my clothes out for work tomorrow


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Surely to God they don't book Enzo over Rusev...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Well everyone in my section genuinely dislikes him, so there's that?
> 
> :draper2


in person, how loud was that Goldberg reception?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> He did, I'm here live. Just didn't come across on TV


It came across quite well on TV in fact, you're just answering one of the dumbest gimmick posters of current day WF.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Bret Hart said:


> He did, I'm here live. Just didn't come across on TV


It did. He was just joking, I presume.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match.

:mj4


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Surely to God they don't book Enzo over Rusev...


Did you see the hat Goldberg son was wearing 

Enzo guaranteed win


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:rusevyes


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev time! :mark:

Let's see how far he's fallen, though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lana.. Sweet mercy..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOTCHAMANIA


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

On second thought it might be too early for Triple H to return and screw Reigns? It's only November.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> He did, I'm here live. Just didn't come across on TV


Awesome. TV can be different.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lana botching her lines.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LANA BOTCH AGAIN.

:lmao


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

lol i love how Lana crushes everyone dreams by saying Rusev is the only one who can have her


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lana done it again :lmao :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lana calling then American was a good heel job


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

KingCosmos said:


> He only stabbed both his best friends in the back and ruined his title match at the main event at mania.
> :toomanykobes


Exactly, but Roman's like "Huh Triple H betrayed you? Hey man lets go have a drink and be friends again forget about the WM main event you screwed me over in and forget about all the times you cheated me out of a match forget all the shit you talked about me when i was suspended" 

Its just terrible fucking storytelling, whelp you're a face again? Well that means we must be friends again by wrestling rules then. Ya know i figured some kind of story would have been built where Reigns slowly starts to trust Rollins again but nope, they're just suddenly buds again because both are face.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

the_hound said:


>


That Jeri-KO segment reminds me of that time when Christian won the IC title in an over-top rope battle royal in 2003. He eliminated Y2J earlier on in the match. 

On the next night on Raw, Christian came out on the Highlight Reel with short hair and a new attire. It seemed like Jericho was going to lash out on Christian for turning his back on him the previous night. 

Instead, Jericho says "I would've done the same exact thing" and hugs Christian :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana...dear God.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I think the joke is that Canada is kinda seen as America's little brother. I don't think she botched it, and knew exactly what she was doing..

And it worked lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> On second thought it might be too early for Triple H to return and screw Reigns? It's only November.


There was a rumor about a match between Triple H and Rollins at the Rumble (with a second match for Mania) so it could happen.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Rusev could be a jobber the rest of his life but he will always stay winning in real life with banging Lana


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Doesn't Lana do it on purpose now? She legit botched it in Scotland, but I guess they're making it recurring to try to save face or something, like referring to everyone as being "America".


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I... I can't be the only one who sees that flab on Lana's sides due to the tightness of the clothes, can I??????????

I'm so fucking shallow..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rusev should be a god among insects on this roster.. the fact he isn't is a detestable and utter waste of talent and opportunity.. unfathomable waste..

:fuckthis


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

she's done that same botch twice, you'd think after the first time you'd learn


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Botch or not. It got heat, so good.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Solf said:


> It came across quite well on TV in fact, you're just answering one of the dumbest gimmick posters of current day WF.


:lol CFTK


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Jordan retro 3's.. Sweet..


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Take a drink every time Enzo and Cass mention Tim Horton's this weekend.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

God i'm embarrassed for that grown ass man wearing that unicorn on his head


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> It did. He was just joking, I presume.


Yes thank you


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Lana is one bad bitch! :homer


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> and my body needs ambrose to show up cause he aint banned lol.












Heheh!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match should be interesting.

:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I swear to god if Rusev loses :lol


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Why are people calling botch? She said America, Canada is part of North America. STUPID IDIOTS


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ask Roman, Cole? You mean the guy who clowned Rusev for weeks on end without ever even remotely putting the dude over?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought Lana was about to start twerking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was quick.

:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank god. Easy and done.

:rusevyes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a squash:lmao

Watch Cass beat Rusev next week.

WWE already setting up the singles run for Cass, and the joke low card comedy gimmick for Enzo when they split these two up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking lana is looking luscious tonight. But what's new :homer


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow they booked it right


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Rusev Squashed Enzo.

:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I thought Lana was about to start twerking.


She looked like she wanted to f*ck it up real quick.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, thank God that was the end result. :elliot


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Golden Truth vs. The Club.

Gee, I wonder who wins that :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Heheh!


Oh I know lol, it's HHH i think, but it would be cool for Ambrose to be the fuckery.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Believe That said:


> Wow they booked it right


WWE on a roll with the squashes recently.. >


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Phew, at least Rusev isn't that low on the totem pole that he jobs to Enzo.

Sad it's all though just for him to job to Cass, but oh well.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Too many titles matches on tv, its like everybody gets a title match now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. A match with actual consequences for next week's show. Shocking.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

What's the main event? I got bored and started watching a random Thunder.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know it looks so dumb when they book a main event after the show has been going for an hour and a half, so what was the plan if Seth hadn't come out there and done that? Just keep the show going until a main event fell in your lap? I mean logically you'd think they'd book it for next week, just to add a bit of realism to it and not make it look like this was obviously planned to have this main event before it even happened.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Just realized the Bellas are on Total Divas and Total Bellas...

Yikes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't think Raw has been booked this well since.. well.. I don't even know, a while.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

mgman said:


> Doesn't Lana do it on purpose now? She legit botched it in Scotland, but I guess they're making it recurring to try to save face or something, like referring to everyone as being "America".


yes, she tries to make it like "you are all the same"

i caught that in scotland


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Too many titles matches on tv, its like everybody gets a title match now


What's wrong with that?

I at least want the matches I watch to MEAN something. Otherwise it's heatless.


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

Karl. Anderson and luke gallows get a title shot next week.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Karl Anderson :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gallows and Anderson with another win coming up? Wow.. What's that? 3 in a row?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know it looks so dumb when they book a main event after the show has been going for an hour and a half, so what was the plan if Seth hadn't come out there and done that? Just keep the show going until a main event fell in your lap? I mean logically you'd think they'd book it for next week, just to add a bit of realism to it and not make it look like this was obviously planned to have this main event before it even happened.


You are expecting logical booking on Raw. :heyman6 :booklel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE gonna bury Demolition.

:lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This calls for a squash match.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Well time to watch some porn when this match is on


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins could still lose with a low blow like how they were doing the no DQ street fight between him an Owens at the live shows. Would be an underwhelming (and bad) finish tho.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cipher said:


> What's the main event? I got bored and started watching a random Thunder.


Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins No DQ match for the Universal Championship

*Note: Chris Jericho and Roman Reigns are banned from ringside.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Anybody else ever wonder why The Club are so quick to walkout during their entrance? 

Seems like they're on the stage prior to their music even hitting.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whelp Anderson and Gallows are gonna lose to New Day for 456th time next week, god guys just go back to NJPW.


----------



## ImAHugger (Aug 23, 2016)

It will be so funny if the golden truth win this.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE gonna bury Demolition.
> 
> :lol


don't think demolition would give a shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Anybody else ever wonder why The Club are so quick to walkout during their entrance?
> 
> Seems like they're on the stage prior to their music even hitting.


Yeah, I think they do that on purpose at this point; not sure why, though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I like how they still try to bill MGKA & Gallows as of the best tags in the world despite booking them to sh*t.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins No DQ match for the Universal Championship
> 
> *Note: Chris Jericho and Roman Reigns are banned from ringside.


Thanks.

You know KO ain't losing but it should be interesting I guess.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I think they do that on purpose at this point; not sure why, though.


Just a minor observation, but damn... seems like they're out so fucking quick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

the_hound said:


> don't think demolition would give a shit


I doubt it, too. Still funny, though.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I like how they still try to bill MGKA & Gallows as of the best tags in the world despite booking them to sh*t.


WWE acts like they're on a Goldberg like winning streak right now.. It's hilarious listening to them trying to back track their burial since debut


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I like how they still try to bill MGKA & Gallows as of the best tags in the world despite booking them to sh*t.


Yeah same way they still expect us to take Bray and The Wyatt Family as a serious threat despite being booked to lose nearly every single match they're in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe Goldust and Truth are still together.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol bigging the club up yet booking them like shit, wwe logic 101


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

So did anyone actually get fired tonight? 
Im not watching live but I wouldn't be surprised if they completely rugged it under under the carpet as usual


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> WWE acts like they're on a Goldberg like winning streak right now.. It's hilarious listening to them trying to back track their burial since debut


Exactly !! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

this is so many shades of wrong, g+a should be murdering golden truth.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah same way they still expect us to take Bray and The Wyatt Family as a serious threat despite being booked to lose nearly every single match they're in.


The phrase "Yesterday doesn't exist" is literally their motto :lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't decide who has the best powerslam - Goldust or Randy Orton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, no shot Club were losing that one despite their shit booking.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Goldust is in pretty good shape for a guy his age, he can still go!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Did Cole just say "Look out New Day" ?!?!

For what bih?!?! The new day have squashed them 6787657898767898767876567875451321321232 times.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I can't decide who has the best powerslam - Goldust or Randy Orton.


It's very close..

I think Goldie executes it a little cleaner, but Randy puts more stink on it..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wow they're seriously gonna have Anderson and Gallows job to New AGAIN, lol man Anderson and Gallows i hope you're getting paid good for all this shit.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Nae bother for New Day, these two chumps struggled against golden truth.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Erik. said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> I at least want the matches I watch to MEAN something. Otherwise it's heatless.


its not good for the belts to just have everybody get a shot at then


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Club eat another loss to New Day next week... :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Buying WWE tickets so far in advance.

:lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah same way they still expect us to take Bray and The Wyatt Family as a serious threat despite being booked to lose nearly every single match they're in.


Speaking of the Wyatt Family, they were pretty dominant last night. They delivered a great performance too. Randy Orton makes a great addition to that group since he'll make them even stronger.

I'm looking forward to what's next for them starting tomorrow night :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STROWMAN TIME :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Just gonna re-watch Diesel vs Bret Hart from the Rumble or Bret vs HBK from SS 92 until BRAUN is on screen, God bless.

Edit: nvm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Did Cole just say "Look out New Day" ?!?!
> 
> For what bih?!?! The new day have squashed them 6787657898767898767876567875451321321232 times.


:cole


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sami looks like a f*cking vanilla midget in that prematch photo vs. Braun


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I can't decide who has the best powerslam - Goldust or Randy Orton.


It's Goldie. Say what you will about the Golden Truth but Dustin is doing the best ringwork of his entire career.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well.. time to see Zayn somehow pull off a "heroic victory" over Brawn Strowman?

:imout


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see they changed Braun's pants...the old ones looked terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> It's Goldie. Say what you will about the Golden Truth but Dustin is doing the best ringwork of his entire career.


Even better than his early 90's WCW work?

Good to see you posting again, man.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

STROOOOOOWWWWMMMMAAANNNNNNNN


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Did Cole just say "Look out New Day" ?!?!
> 
> For what bih?!?! The new day have squashed them 6787657898767898767876567875451321321232 times.


After New Day squashes The Club - 
:cole Vintage New Day


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Sami man i'm begging you, ditch that fucking hat and jacket, i mean besides all the tax cab driver insults since you started wearing it, that shit looks like something from the goodwill, like some fan jumped the barricade. At least get a cool looking jacket with some style to it or something.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

lets punish sami
but reward seth


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Well.. time to see Zayn somehow pull off a "heroic victory" over Brawn Strowman?
> 
> :nope :imout


He'll get squashed about 874 times, then win once at a PPV to claim victory in their feud.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Please fire Sami Zayn once he loses this match, and have him move over to Tuesday nights


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dio Brando said:


> lets punish sami
> but reward seth


Why would Rollins be punished?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol wow they're seriously gonna have Anderson and Gallows job to New AGAIN, lol man Anderson and Gallows i hope you're getting paid good for all this shit.


I completely avoid Gallerson segments. What WWE has done to them is atrocious


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LETS GO BRAUN


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sami loses, foley comes out at the end, sami gets on the mic and says your nothing but stephs bitch" he then walks out on raw.

if that happens i'll buy a wrestlemania ticket for somebody on here


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> It's Goldie. Say what you will about the Golden Truth but Dustin is doing the best ringwork of his entire career.





ShowStopper said:


> Even better than his early 90's WCW work?
> 
> Good to see you posting again, man.


I can’t speak for his early WCW work but when he returned in 2013, he looked like a new man in the ring. Him and Cody had a bunch of great matches from 2013-2014.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Start the match already, plz.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There isn't going to be a Heyman appearance tonight is there?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cipher said:


> What's the main event? I got bored and started watching a random Thunder.


:dance


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> It's Goldie. Say what you will about the Golden Truth but Dustin is doing the best ringwork of his entire career.


I remember back in the day some dude did like a big write-up on the DVDR boards about how Dustin Rhodes was a significantly better wrestler than HHH, which is something I would have scoffed at before I read it. But he really made a believer out of me :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> There isn't going to be a Heyman appearance tonight is there?


Why would there be?

Was it ever announced he was on?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Why would Rollins be punished?


why should sami be punished?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Even better than his early 90's WCW work?
> 
> Good to see you posting again, man.


Good to see you too. The Natural Dustin Rhodes was too green back then and still not in as good of shape as he is now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> I can’t speak for his early WCW work but when he returned in 2013, he looked like a new man in the ring. Him and Cody had a bunch of great matches from 2013-2014.


That is true. He was really good in early 90's WCW, too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see Zayn ever getting a chance on Raw.:no:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dio Brando said:


> why should sami be punished?


Two different scenarios, I agree Sami got screwed and lost through no fault of his own. But there is no reason to punish Rollins since he held his part of the deal on the team and it was JeriKO that got themselves eliminated out of the match. It is a team effort after all.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STROWMAN OUTTA NOWHERE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol must Cole always make a point to get the line "A mountain of a man!" in everytime Braun shows up? Lol even when he jumped Zayn "OH! Braun just attacked Sami a mountain of a man!".


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Better squash match than Bork/Burg


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stowman trucked Zayn.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, I'm actually watching most of this show. First time in months. Only thing I switched off so far was New Day's entrance, and of course, Stephanie that twat. Other than that it's been a decent show. 

Feeling kinda bad for Sami getting squashed tho. Almost literally.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"Please don't kill him" chants :lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol must Cole always make a point to get the line "A mountain of a man!" in everytime Braun shows up? Lol even when he jumped Zayn "OH! Braun just attacked Sami a mountain of a man!".


Must be Vince in his ear telling him to exaggerate his size


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Two different scenarios, I agree Sami got screwed and lost through no fault of his own. But there is no reason to punish Rollins since he held his part of the deal on the team and it was JeriKO that got themselves eliminated out of the match. It is a team effort after all.


Stephanie warned team raw they better win.
Is she not going to continue with that warning or is it just pick on sami month?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sami looked concussed


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Buying WWE tickets so far in advance.
> 
> :lmao


Too early for projections, but just kicking this around briefly, I think the following card actually has a nice look to it. A good balance of name value and match quality potential. 

Triple H/Rollins II (I assume I happens at the Rumble)
Cena Taker. Taker retirement match for the WWE title
Owens/Jericho
maybe Nak/Styles (What a match that'd be at Mania!)
Goldberg/Lesnar III 
Orton/Bray Wyatt
Andre Rumble
The usually fun ladder match


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I saw someone point out that Sami Zayn never touches people in the crowds hands now I can't stop noticing it! I wonder if anyone else has noticed it too? If you read this you might start noticing it too sorry! LOL!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Zayn is a GREAT seller.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Why would there be?
> 
> Was it ever announced he was on?


I don't know, I don't pay that much attention to who's announced, I was just expecting a Heyman appearance to come out and make an excuse for the loss and start the next thing for Lesnar, but I guess maybe next week, don't want to blow off all the reaction segments to the match on one Monday.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL Foley with the Owen Hart is dead voice. Hopefully this angle culminates in Braun putting Foley through the stage or something.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sami like damn I almost had him beat


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zayn's selling is top tier.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a random finish.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So did Foley have a change of heart? Or was it Steph that made Foley put Zayn in this match with Strowgie in the first place?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Zayn made him look like a MONSTER.

Good stuff


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Shit, was Sami Zayn bleeding from the mouth?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think that's kind of it for Sami. I don't see how he recovers from this as a character. Just loses non stop match after match and then he suffers this humiliation and devastation


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Dio Brando said:


> Stephanie warned team raw they better win.
> Is she not going to continue with that warning or is it just pick on sami month?


Still waiting for Stephanie to fire someone tonight...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Sami selling like GOAT, dude can sell like no other.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Sami like damn I almost had him beat


Good a** post :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Strowman is a beast


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dio Brando said:


> Stephanie warned team raw they better win.
> Is she not going to continue with that warning or is it just pick on sami month?


She's a hell of a motivator.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish everyone could sell like Sami Zayn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're certainly making Stowman these past few weeks or so..


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

THE GUY said:


> Sami like damn I almost had him beat


It's ok, Mick, I've got him right where I want him!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God they've promoted Charlotte explaining her actions all fucking night, is that shit gonna main event? Cause i don't see why its got so much fucking promotion, they aren't even promoting the Universal Title match this much.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Perfect booking for Strowman. :clap :clap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> They're certainly making Stowman these past few weeks or so..


He is the Mark Henry / Big Show replacement for RAW.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Good lord


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Charlotte doesn't need to explain her actions. She's the Queen and the Queen does whatever the fuck she wants. Bayley is a mere peasant in her Queendom.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

All hail the new Brock!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Stowman trucked Zayn.


lol)






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800894155333320704


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Zayn's selling is top tier.


Hey, I can do a pretty damn good impression of a bag of turnips getting thrown off the truck too. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zayn and Neville need to go to SD ASAP.

There is nothing for them on Raw.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Very enjoyable squash match. I have to echo what others have already said about Sami's selling.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Random Simpsons' character: _Stop, Stop, he's already dead_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More Emma vignettes but she never shows up.

:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What a fucking babe


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Shit, was Sami Zayn bleeding from the mouth?


It looked like it! :frown2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Emma still ain't here :lmao


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope this Emmalina stuff is a massive Dan Matha-esque swerve.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW's women division struggling due to lack of depth and they delay Emma's debut for months even tho she has been cleared to wrestle for a while by the looks of it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen and her goddess protege are here. That means business is about to pick up BIG!!!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

that Emmalina promo :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dana Brooke


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Watch Emma debut around Christmas time. She'll be our Christmas present


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

At this rate Hogan will be back before Emma(lina)


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Emma still ain't here :lmao


Soon turned into 2 months lol! But I am ready for Emma to return. :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta love recaps.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

STILL Premiering Soon? Really? Fucking really? Can someone go back and figure out how many months they've been airing those premiering soon video packages? I'd really like to know, cause it feels like they've been playing them for like 4 fucking months. God damn i don't even give a shit anymore, theres plenty hotter than her already on the roster.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Charlotte is like a female HHH and she's starting to get annoying lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I actually like Sami and I kinda hate seeing him get mauled like that, but that's what you gotta do to create a monster. Zayn will recover, Strowman will squash a few other midcarders, and some new hero will rise to challenge Strowman.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte looks great tonight though.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dana is ugly and Charlotte has an annoying voice


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes.. HHH wins the rumble 2016 and Golberg wins 2017.. get owned young talent!

by the legendz..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!!

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!!

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!!

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

You can tell that Charlotte loves being a heel and getting booed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha stop it. STOP IT:lol

You lost in your hometown clean like a geek. STAY AWAY.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charlotte's robe is so pretty tonight! I mean it looks pretty other nights but I like the black and gold look on her. :smile2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

....God are these the only fucking women on Raw? Cause i'm sick to fucking death of Sasha and Charlotte in the title picture.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Charlotte and Sasha again.. sigh.. Raw's women's division for the last 12 months...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

There's one thing you're not above, Charlotte..



Sasha's hairline......


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

What's this purple haired peasant doing here.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Botchamania Sasha is annoying too


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

charlotte "hows your neck, hows your back, hows your pussy and your crack" LOOOOOOL


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasha Banks has a great entrance theme, and that's all I'm gonna say about that :austin


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

No more Banks vs Flair til 2018 please


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

This is indeed getting tiring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

god i swear if we get Dana vs Sasha again with Charlotte watching outside i'm gonna claw my eyes out. This has been the womens division for the last fucking 2 years it seems like.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ go the fuck away balding botch machine


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Where's Bayley damn it


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte holding the mic with two hands is a nice touch to her queen gimmick.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> No more Banks vs Flair ever


 Fixed.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen is way to generous to this peasant.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

this entire segment has killed this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She sounds like a robot.

:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Charlotte has really come along on the mic...great work tonight.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

What a great heel.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Who really cares about the stupid divas ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

inb4 Sasha beats Charlotte for the title again on Raw and Charlotte gets the title back at the next Raw PPV.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

TBH I really only wanna see sexy women on my TV and only 2/4 are doing that for me right now.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

nxt and survivor series live was amazing.. i need to catch up on this raw just got in from toronto..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JAHMINATED?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fuck if Charlotte doesn't look more like her father every week. She just needs the fucked up teeth and you'd never tell them apart. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh gaws its roman in drag


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

Nia Jax has 0 charisma


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia going in :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Nia Jax chick is like 3 Sasha sizes in 1 person.:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Nia Jax! A mountain of a woman!" :cole


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Finally they found someone almost as bad on the mic as Sasha.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Jesus, could this get any worse?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Nia Jax looks like she can suck a bowling ball thru a straw


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Nia has the least threatening voice i've ever heard coming from someone whos supposed to be a monster, she sounds like Nikki Bella.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So obvious Nia just memorized a script.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

And all of /woooo just marked.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nia is going to break Sasha in half.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dana Brooke :maury


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jesus that's a lotta woman.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Those might have been the worst chops in history.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BAYLEY!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was pointless.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Erik. said:


>


Bruuuuuuuuuuuh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"I'll show you how overrated I can be"

:lol what?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't take Bayley serious coming in to make a save :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

That belt looks great on Charlotte.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

What was the point of playing Bayley's music...


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Huh, I was half expecting for Emmalina to show up and even things out.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd have shit if Nia turned around and decked Charlotte. :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nia Jax has 0 charisma. 

Nia Jax has 0 talent. 

But damn did she go in on Sasha. :HA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> That belt looks great on Charlotte.


It does.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Bayley with the worst run in of all time lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Off topic but speaking of monsters Mark Henry really should have been WWE champ it's a damn shame he wasn't, his physical stats are INHUMAN and is the only person i couldn't believe Brock just running through whatsoever. He really should have went on a completely dominate run


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Bayley just comes out and does nothing..


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

FTorres9 said:


> Where's Bayley damn it


Hopefully sent back to NXT to take promo classes


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Charlotte/Dana/Sasha connection is responsible for more cringe segments than I think anyone in a one year period of wrestling ever.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

That was a good segment. They set up a title match next week, started a Nia vs Sasha feud, and got Bayley a big pop.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte is amazing. Great on the mic and great at the character. By far WWEs best female by a country mile.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

And Raw started off sooooo well..

I actually feel like I need a shower after that shitfest.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Raw women's division sucks all the bag of dicks. :mj2


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I can't take Bayley serious coming in to make a save :lol


One geek trying to save another geek. Sasha and Bayley are female vanilla midgets.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

We need Asuka to destroy all those ladies.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least they are getting other women involved.


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

embarassed fan said:


> Hopefully sent back to NXT to take promo classes


Yeah but she'd be taking her ass too


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dell said:


> Bayley with the worst run in of all time lol


Lol for real, she runs out, checks on Sasha, hops on the apron and gets shoved on her ass and backs away :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, a tag match..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I never thought I'd say that they all need to get on Charlotte's level.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol that wasn't a chop, that was a pat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> I never thought I'd say that they all need to get on Charlotte's level.


Yeah she is on a higher tier than the other women.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I want Nia to start using the jackhammer again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hulk Smash said:


> Nia Jax has 0 charisma


Let her just be a monster that doesn't talk bring in Cheerleader Melissa (in the mask) to do all the talking for her


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nia doesn't have an ugly face tbh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

FTorres9 said:


> Yeah but she'd be taking her ass too


Very true, i'd hate to see this go away


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These ten chants.

fpalm


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I know people say RAW has a better division.

But honestly I just enjoy Becky Lynch, Alexa Bliss, Nikki, Naomi and all those girls a lot more than any of these ladies.

Barring Charlotte, and Bayley when she's not on the mic lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> I never thought I'd say that they all need to get on Charlotte's level.


As I said awhile ago. Charlotte is a league above the rest of the women in every regard. The current women's division roster is holding her back from her full potential.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

God, Bayley sucks :lol


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

You know i have a theory Donald Trump will save WWE

Trump is the most powerful man in the world in Jan, He ends the PC mom brigade culture and WWE can start having Bra and Panties matches again

We can only hope


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nia Jax as The Queen's minion is exactly what I want to see. 

The Queen + Nia Jax + Dana Brooke = an unstoppable faction.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte taps.

:mj4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Bank$ statement is Charlotte's kryptonite.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> God, Bayley sucks :lol


Yeah I am really not feeling with her to be honest. I am willing to give her more time to develop and make her transition to the main roster but I don't know.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, not a bad womens's match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol man how many times has Sasha beat Charlotte on raw? Its really getting old watching them use this same formula, Sasha beats Charlotte on Raw then loses to Charlotte on ppv.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I remember Nia having a better move set in NXT.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

They should ban the bank statement next week. It'd be an interesting stip.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldy wanting that fucking pop.

:lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

The Cleaner said:


> OK, not a bad womens's match.


Because it was over quick?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol man how many times has Sasha beat Charlotte on raw? Its really getting old watching them use this same formula, Sasha beats Charlotte on Raw then loses to Charlotte on ppv.


It is boring already and killing the division.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

saxton "you know gallows and anderson are going to do everything to beat new day" yeah because new day cheating earlier on didn't happen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think the real question is here.. "Goldberg do you have one more recap in you?" and he said you bet your ass I got one more recap in me! and IT'S NEXT!!

:goldberg


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I am really not feeling with her to be honest. I am willing to give her more time to develop and make her transition to the main roster but I don't know.


Just curious, In a few words who do you make the top 3 divas. I like Bayley a lot sure she could do with better mic work but i like her look and ability


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> As I said awhile ago. Charlotte is a league above the rest of the women in every regard. The current women's division roster is holding her back from her full potential.


It's the way she carries herself, it's her really annoying voice and cadence, she's a supreme heel and they should never ever turn her ever. They are fucking shit at babyfaces because they talk to each other like they are recording dialogue for a video game or a voiceover of some sort, it's just not natural or real.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Just in case you forgot what we've recapped 14 times already tonight, here's Goldberg again..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Urgh. Another cruiserweight match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Actually heard a small pop for The Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kendrick.

:mark:


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I am really not feeling with her to be honest. I am willing to give her more time to develop and make her transition to the main roster but I don't know.


After seeing her "promo" on Raw Talk I don't know.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Are you kidding me a damn CW match now?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Best of the Best. 

King of Kings.

:curry2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Erik. said:


> God, Bayley sucks :lol


:frown2: I like Bayley... But you like Goldberg so your pretty cool to me lol, if everybody liked the same thing the world would be very boring!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I wonder if tonight will be that fabled audience that actually doesn't go to the bathroom during the CW match.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Should have been Cedric vs TBK next week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone please for the love of god tell me what that flag Kendrick carries around is supposed to mean? No one on commentary ever explains why he comes out waving a big flag with a skeleton and a picture of himself on it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You can see why the 3rd hour usually drops off.

Women and cruiserweights :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Part of me wonders if we'll see HHH tonight. But if they are planning of Rollins and Jericho for Roadblock I don't see the point...interesting.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This show has really degraded in the last hour. Hopefully Rollins and Owens make the show.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Just in case you forgot what we've recapped 14 times already tonight, here's Goldberg again..


yo dawg I heard you liked Goldberg so......


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> It's the way she carries herself, it's her really annoying voice and cadence, she's a supreme heel and they should never ever turn her ever. They are fucking shit at babyfaces because they talk to each other like they are recording dialogue for a video game or a voiceover of some sort, it's just not natural or real.


I think the pressure of having to follow her Father pushed her to be this good. She has a legacy to carry forward and she doesn't want to fudge it up.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Actually heard a small pop for The Brian Kendrick.


:rusevyes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

USA has nothing going for it as a Network outside of WWE. Geez.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Demolition119 said:


> yo dawg I heard you liked Goldberg so......


Aww, was he on the show? I must have missed that.. Damn..


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> USA has nothing going for it as a Network outside of WWE. Geez.


meh a lot of people still enjoy Law and Order


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone please for the love of god tell me what that flag Kendrick carries around is supposed to mean? No one on commentary ever explains why he comes out waving a big flag with a skeleton and a picture of himself on it.


Blackbeard's flag.

TBK is from around the VA area and Blackbeard is a folk hero around here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol those 3 look so fucking ridiculous standing up staring directly into the camera turned away from the audience.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

This has been a good RAW imo. And we still have Owens and Seth left.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What is it with all these Disney girl characters being literally the same person?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> meh a lot of people still enjoy Law and Order


They only air the repeats, though.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Weird how in those docs where WWE beat WCW. They keep bringing up how he knew he had to quit relying on old names and make new stars. Did he lose that common sense or. . . .?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't understand at all why they'd have Sheamus/Cesaro lose again and then go back to Gallows/Anderson vs TND.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Who is this **** shucking and jiving???


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Swann going to win clean again :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Blackbeard's flag.
> 
> TBK is from around the VA area and Blackbeard is a folk hero around here.


Thank you, i've wondered what that flag meant for a long time. No idea why the commentators never explain why he carries it or what it represents.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Noam Dar has some good non-verbal charisma.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

#fuckoffcoleyouprick


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

women's match killed the crowd and now they bring out the CW :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some of these themes.

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Noam Dar wins, no way TJ wins...he has no more continues left...away with him.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Max HP, Low INT.

Weakness : older men and headbutts.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, looks like a time for a piss break.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Thank you, i've wondered what that flag meant for a long time. No idea why the commentators never explain why he carries it or what it represents.


No problem man, idk why they never explained either.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mental seeing Dar in WWE when only a year a go he was in ICW


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally, something good on RAW. <3 the Cruiserweights


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man... Perkins out in those glasses definitely doesn't help his current standing with the fans. :HA


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I think Noam Dar wins, no way TJ wins...he has no more continues left...away with him.


HAS to be Swann.

He's actually pinned Kendrick clean THREE times now :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Let's go Rich Swann!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ima go to the next RAW taping that comes to town and go Ramsay Bolton on that fucking ringside cameraman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> HAS to be Swann.
> 
> He's actually pinned Kendrick clean THREE times now :lol


Oh right, I just forget about anything related to the CW division...have no investment on it.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm surprised they didn't force feed Nese into this. Considering he's got "da look"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I'm surprised they didn't force feed Nese into this. Considering he's got "da look"


Unfortunately I don't think they see much in Nese.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Unfortunately I don't think they see much in Nese.


I doubt they do in any of those guys, tbh.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Unfortunately I don't think they see much in Nese.


I don't, either :lol Trevor Lee should be in his spot


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Really have no idea what's wrong with the cruiserweight division. I think all the wrestlers are good, there's just something about this that can't get me to care.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I'm surprised they didn't force feed Nese into this. Considering he's got "da look"


I think these three are in the match because they won the tag match on the pre-show last night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Unfortunately I don't think they see much in Nese.


Well the word going around was that they were very high on him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Ima go to the next RAW taping that comes to town and go Ramsay Bolton on that fucking ringside cameraman.


The Cleaner vs Raw Ringside Cameraman in the main event! Grudge of the decade right there just kidding around lol! :laugh:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If WWE could play Morning Glory as Dar's theme just like in his indie days I'll be forever grateful.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I doubt they do in any of those guys, tbh.


They don't, except for time filler and it shows


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is exactly why you don't need to be doing leg work in a CW match.

How do you get your leg worked on then immediately do a leaping huracanrana ?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why do they switch the ropes just for the CWs? If they wanted to make the CW division seem better then they should instead offer all the fans some weed.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Whoa, TJP shoot kicked Noam. he's bleeding from his head


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

How do these guys manage to kick each others' faces and heads without injuring each other?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least that's overwith..


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Swann!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Well the word going around was that they were very high on him.


I hope you're right, he's pretty talented.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ad break was longer than this match, seriously just can this shit and stab kevin dunn in the neck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Noam got hurt by that kick.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Is spamming the knee bar the only thing Perkins can do?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And they missed the splash cos they can't stop fucking with the knobs on the camera. Fix THAT shit, Vince, you senile old fuck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats was a beautiful spinning back kick, hope thats his permanent finisher.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

swan working 3 nights in a row thats a beast..he worked not preshow, survivor series preshow, and just now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He called her Renee :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Rich Swann there looking like a rapist approaching you in a nightclub lol. I love him though, of course.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> How do these guys manage to kick each others' faces and heads without injuring each other?


I'm guessing lots and lots of practicing and training lol!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

KO's shirt would be so much better if it was an actual baseball jersey and not a T-shirt designed in baseball jersey form.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Is spamming the knee bar the only thing Perkins can do?


Absolutely not, he's one of the best all around in ring workers there is. He does it all, chain wrestling, psychology, high spots, he can go all day in the ring.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> He called her Renee :lol


I caught that :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"You're not Renee"


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Nah for real who is this beautiful bitch??


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. who is that?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

You're not Renee LOOOL


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Renee!! :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lmao Owens really should be face.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Owens had a good point. 

Who is this new Black Renee?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO flirting on the low.

But seriously, Brock better claim his balls back tonight and kick Owens' ass, post main event, of he's a biotch fah lyfe!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Brandough said:


> Nah for real who is this beautiful bitch??


Charly Caruso


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

How can Y2J be banned from ringside in a no DO match?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin Owens is a fucking gem! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brandough said:


> Who is this **** shucking and jiving???


Swann. I hate his ass bruh. Truth and New Day too on that shit.

I can tolerate New Day cause at least they be funny sometimes but still. Shit's old.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Nah for real who is this beautiful bitch??


Another post of the night nominee :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sazer Ramon said:


> How can Y2J be banned from ringside in a no DO match?


It's WWE..


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Brandough said:
> 
> 
> > Nah for real who is this beautiful bitch??
> ...


Why does she look like a Black Renee Young?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Renee can stay on SD...we got Charly Caruso on RAW :banderas


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Owens is trying to hard to be like Y2J


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm starting to really appreciate Charly..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol he was calling her Renee over and over again and she just stood there smiling and staring at him, dumb bitch has no spine or backbone so wont dare try and correct him. God i hate these generic random no name backstage interviewers who have no personality or life in them at all, god i miss Mean Gene interviewing people. These interviewers today just say one thing and stand there staring at them the whole time smiling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I really hate commercials.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol he was calling her Renee over and over again and she just stood there smiling and staring at him, dumb bitch has no spine or backbone so wont dare try and show some and correct him. God i hate these generic random no name backstage interviewers who have no personality or life in them at all, god i miss Mean Gene interviewing people. These interviewers today just say one thing and stand there staring at them the whole time smiling.


Interview process for backstage interviewers

I find you attractive.. You breathe oxygen right?

Yes

Hired


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

You guys ain't seen shit till you see Andrea D'marco


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes...


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Sasha Vs Charlotte again... that sounds fun


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Have we had a recap in the last 20 minutes?

Oh, there you go..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can they just start the match already?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

An Enzo & Cass skateboard ? fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of this merchandise that's never going to sell.:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Displaying this awful merch.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Interview process for backstage interviewers
> 
> I find you attractive.. You breathe oxygen right?
> 
> ...


:lmao that does seem like the likely process.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Trying to push that red piece of shit out the door..

And you can't sell THAT!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No pop for owens


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Renee can stay on SD...we got Charly Caruso on RAW :banderas


She gets the :lenny


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> All of this merchandise that's never going to sell.:lol


It's so weird man.. I remember in the AE I could walk into a CVS, the mall, Walmart and guranteed to see an Austin 3:16, NWO or The Rock t-shirt on a daily basis..

Now. Who the fuck is wearing this bullshit in public? Who is buying it?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol champion coming out first.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see Rollins losing this No DQ clean. 

1)Triple H returns and screws Rollins. 
2)Balor's injury is not as bad as we thought and he returns as a heel to feud with Rollins.
3)Some kind of interference.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Ko needs to go back to the KO SHOW shirt it looks much better on him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

No DQ -- sounds like a cue for H to me. I'll bet a coffee that Seth eats a pedigree at around or about 11:08 PM.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Therapy said:


> It's so weird man.. I remember in the AE I could walk into a CVS, the mall, Walmart and guranteed to see an Austin 3:16, NWO or The Rock t-shirt on a daily basis..
> 
> Now. Who the fuck is wearing this bullshit in public? Who is buying it?


I see loads of Rollins shirts around the streets. Surprisingly.

But they don't look like wrestling shirts.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

THE GAME IS COMING BACK!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> It's so weird man.. I remember in the AE I could walk into a CVS, the mall, Walmart and guranteed to see an Austin 3:16, NWO or The Rock t-shirt on a daily basis..
> 
> Now. Who the fuck is wearing this bullshit in public? Who is buying it?


I still even see Austin & NWO shirts today.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i swear to god if Sasha wins the title AGAIN on Raw from Charlotte i'm gonna turn the shit off, how many times they gonna do this fucking shit where Sasha wins on Raw and then gets destroyed and loses on the next ppv? Is this a running joke? I seriously don't get it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just. Start. The. Match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I don't see Rollins losing this No DQ clean.
> 
> 1)Triple H returns and screws Rollins.
> 2)Balor's injury is not as bad as we thought and he returns as a heel to feud with Rollins.
> 3)Some kind of interference.


Or a low blow from Owens like they had been doing at the live shows in their NO DQ street fight match.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Crowd is still fairly dead from the women and CW segments..


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

less go rollinsss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Buster Baxter said:


> Sasha Vs Charlotte again... that sounds fun


I'm okay with it as long as The Queen squashes that purple haired peasant Goldberg style.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The crowd doesn't know if they want to cheer a guy or a boo a guy...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I see loads of Rollins shirts around the streets. Surprisingly.
> 
> But they don't look like wrestling shirts.


Bought his one 2 weeks ago in Glasgow because you can get away with wearing it in public.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If I could change one move from Rollins' moveset (excluding the pedigree obvs.) it would be the Springboard knee, it looks really ineffective.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

When in doubt to get a crowd reaction...grab a table. Works every single time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Buster Baxter said:


> The crowd doesn't know if they want to cheer a guy or a boo a guy...


Specially with it being Owens' hometown.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No way this match ends with KO standing tall and it's too soon to put the belt back on Rollins. 

= Lesnar.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I see loads of Rollins shirts around the streets. Surprisingly.
> 
> But they don't look like wrestling shirts.


Which is why people are buying them, basically.


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

So incredibly stupid that Reigns and Rollins are buddy buddy now because Seth turned face.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm from Toronto and I can't wait for Goldberg to take this title.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Realistically Jericho and Reigns are probably going to interfere anyways.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Therapy said:


> It's so weird man.. I remember in the AE I could walk into a CVS, the mall, Walmart and guranteed to see an Austin 3:16, NWO or The Rock t-shirt on a daily basis..
> 
> Now. Who the fuck is wearing this bullshit in public? Who is buying it?


When things get hot everyone wants to wear it. When it's not hot, it's not cool to wear it. Just like music and social media trends.


Dolorian said:


> Or a low blow from Owens like they had been doing at the live shows in their NO DQ street fight match.


That would be super lame. It's no DQ!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol At WWE putting on a WWE 2k17 "Suplex City" advertisement after he just got squashed last night.

That's going to move some copies of the game


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I see loads of Rollins shirts around the streets. Surprisingly.
> 
> But they don't look like wrestling shirts.


Really? That's great! The MAN getting some sells in :rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> That would be super lame. It's no DQ!


Agreed. But in the live shows Owens pins Rollins after the low blow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy fuck.


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Does raw end on the hour or quater past


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kill those 10 chants, pls


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I see loads of Rollins shirts around the streets. Surprisingly.
> 
> But they don't look like wrestling shirts.


It will be interesting to see a list of the top merch sellers at this point, a shame that Metlzer no longer releases that data.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I HATE how KO plays a geek tweener in interviews and segments then in matches plays a physical stalking heel..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Really? That's great! The MAN getting some sells in :rollins


Yeah.










I see that EVERYWHERE.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Roman Sucks T-shirt in the front row.. How'd that get past the censors?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' suicide dives have been on point recently.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jay Lethal & Seth Rollins are the only legit suicide dives these days.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Such an overlooked part of Rollins' in-ring performance, but I fucking love how he hits the ropes. :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Really? Another commerical


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Owens ended the 10 chants

by the way when the hell is Tye Dillinger getting called up?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins' suicide dives have been on point recently.


His over the top rope dive last night where he did a flip and landed on his feet was really great :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG ANOTHER COMMERCIAL BREAK.

:lmao

Fuck these assholes.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol another commercial


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

commercial .............wtf


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Not another motherfucking commercial. Now I remember why I watch something else on Mondays.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear it feels like they come back from commercial for like 3 minutes and go to another commercial. How we supposed to enjoy a match when we only get 3 minute snippets of it at a time?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn commercials again...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Commercials are an absolute joke.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins' suicide dives have been on point recently.


Agree. I think it helps he's lost some of the mass muscle he came back with after his injury. He's a lot faster than he was a couple months ago.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

This is why they're working all these squash matches..

They're the only thing they can fit between all the fucking ad breaks..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Agree. I think it helps he's lost some of the mass muscle he came back with after his injury. He's a lot faster than he was a couple months ago.


Yes that has helped him gain back his speed and athleticism.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Can they stop cutting to commercial during Championship matches? If you want to be seen as a real "sport", that would be a good start.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Scheduled runtime ends during a break...

Great planning guys..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The commercials just take you out of the matches.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

dude the 10 chant live was awesome, on tv..kinda annoying


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Someone please time how long before the next commercial.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I could like this Rollins. Even if he goes tweener and not full-on face, he's better than as a heel.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

11:00PM mark and we're still at COMMERICALS!? WTF....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh smart WWE. Don't show any of that on TV...smh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Of courser a table spot happens DURING THE COMMERCIAL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba Ray is so full of shit. Who the fuck would be jealous that they weren't in ECW? Yeah I'm gonna be jealous that I can't kill myself and make shit money. (Or not get paid at all in some cases)


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

HOLY FUCK WE MISSED A TABLE SMASH 8430IU3-T904I3298TF39UFNU3QRF9Q4J89-4JR89 FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Commercials pays the bills


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

da fuck, they should be doing this laying down shit during the commercials, not between them.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why these fucks don't continuously go split screen, especially during a main event match or a FUCKING CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH, is well beyond me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercials suck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why doesn't Rollins just use regular wrist tape? Cause its obvious those wrist straps or whatever can't hold up during a match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A table spot during commercial.... Makes sense.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah because that's the type of action you have during a fucking commercial break. I think we can all agree on this, we would all prefer fewer and longer ad breaks than this stop start bullshit. Fuck, I would even take a movie channel type ad break for like twenty minutes between the hours if it meant the show could actually fucking flow.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> A table spot during commercial.... Makes sense.


At this rate the finish of the match will happen during commercials and we will just see the replay :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

8 more minutes for the fucking schnozz to make his requisite run-in.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

One of these days they should pull the ultimate swerve and have a match end during the commercial break.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Of course it's a fresh table Michael Cole why would he get another broken one ?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Rollins should use a sledgehammer


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This is basically the same match they've been doing on the live events the past two weeks.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I detect fuckery to piss off the Canadians incoming.. WWE never sends anyone home happy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This is basically the same match they've been doing on the live events the past two weeks.


Yes and that match ends in a low blow from Owens and then he pins Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Beckham jersey in the crowd.

:mark:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Good thing I'm watching this live - which I usually don't/can't - because my recording would have just ended


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

1, 2 ..2!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe Trips shows up?!


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

What are these kickouts


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Getthefuckouttahere.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Convenient that cameraman being right there.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

high bump time????


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lmao at that savage in the crowd telling Rollins to audibly fuck off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does USA ever get pissed Raw ends whenever the hell they feel like it and runs way over the time its supposed to end? Seems like that would screw up their time schedule for the following shows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins is NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Shades of LU!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yowza!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck off Canadians.. That was not a holy shit moment.. You're not helping


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That spot scared me a little I wont lie


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

This is what babyface Rollins is supossed to do.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Where the hell is Triple H?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now that's a suicide dive.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

lol that was dope. The filming of that spot came off as very LU to me.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

that was epic thought his head hit that black case


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ROLLINS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Why don't they ever start these main events at like 1030 and cut out some pointless match like the cruiserweights.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y2J hahahahahahah!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck off cole hes in the stands


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

jericho in a sin cara mask :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Y2J as Sin Cara


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho...the new Sin Cara!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well that will set up Rollins vs Jericho.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ouch.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol well that ban worked out fine.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JERICHO HAS DONE IT AGAIN !!

BUT THIS TIME SIN CARA & NOT REY MYSTERIO.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOOT WOOT KO retains


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I love Jericho, but he ruined the match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Retarded as fuck ending


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better match than I thought.


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

Jericho inner wcw came in tonight


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

No Triple H... another lame finish...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Even if he was DQ'd, the title wouldn't change hands.
Literally no reason for the ringside ban


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jericho dressed like a smark


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well.. that was anti-climactic..

:wut


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Goddamn, that was a great TV match. That almost felt Attitude era like.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SHIT FINISH:lmao

Foley is a weak GM. Nobody listens to him.:lol Rollins didn't listen to him that one time either.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No haitch needed ... just Jericho trolling Sin Cara to absolute FUCK.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao Jericho with that internet troll of the Sin Cara mask. 

I wish he was wearing his Juvi mask instead.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

It couldn't be Haitch yet. That has to be a WM match. My guess is they milk this Rollins/KO feud until Royal Rumble and then kick the Rollins/HHH feud off.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Better match than I thought.


It was. I did cringe at the Seth high spot tho


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Great ending! 

But I'm losing patience with this Rollins/HHH feud by the week... By the time HHH does appear, I'll be completely checked out.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

So Foley just lets that shit happen?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

How long do we have to wait for the man to get the title back?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J wearing a Nakamura hoodie


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Brock or Goldberg should come out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Jericho got Pedigreed on the outside and is already back up hugging Owens acting fine.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I imagine this will just be ANOTHER way for Rollins to get another re-match.

Jericho interfereing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Seth high spot reminded me of The Shield vs Evolution when he did something similar, jumping off the stands! :mark: Seth, you THE MAN.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Shit, I really wanted Rollins to end with Owens shitty ass reign.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I imagine this will just be ANOTHER way for Rollins to get another re-match.
> 
> Jericho interfereing.


Rollins/Jericho is happening at Roadblock. It was their way to set that up.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeez how many times is Seth going to job


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Best Raw in a long time though I thought.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Why would HHH be there? Goldberg was on the show tonight, so any ratings bump will be attributed to him and the post-PPV bump. HHH won't show up until MNF is over :lol 

What a performance from Seth. See that shit, crowd is hot for Owens since he's the "hometown guy" yet Seth worked them into his favor. That's precisely why he should be a face, because when you actually let him unleash like he did in this match there's no one better.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

frankthetank91 said:


> How long do we have to wait for the man to get the title back?


I don't see Seth winning the world title back until after Wrestlemania 33.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for KO vs Seth in a Jericho on a pole match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Decent show. Cole is still a colossal fucktard, but I did watch most of this show. In between the spells of motion sickness from the epileptic camera man.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Good show throughout imo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins looked like a star and despite Owens popularity and being on his hometown Rollins managed to come off as the favorite thanks to his work on the match.

He is really growing into his role and the crowd is picking up.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterK said:


> Jeez how many times is Seth going to job


well, he gets a meaningless title shot pretty much every week, so... A lot..


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Great Raw, best in a long time. So much good stuff tonight.

Seth is the man!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Great ending!
> 
> But I'm losing patience with this Rollins/HHH feud by the week... By the time HHH does appear, I'll be completely checked out.


The son in law isn't showing up until Monday night football is over.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DammitC said:


> I don't see Seth winning the world title back until after Wrestlemania 33.


Yep. I see Jericho, Reigns, or Balor winning the title at WM33


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Good Raw, Not sure if its because i've been posting on here, or im in a comfy position or the show was actually decent but i enjoyed tonight. I want to see more Bayley, More dramatic storylines and more surprises though


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Easily the best Raw episode I've seen in a while. I think it's the best episode for the red brand since the brand split. Seth's performances have been incredible these past 2 nights :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many times has Jericho screwed Rollins now? 3 times? It's stale.

Matter of fact this whole Jericho/Rollins/Owens dynamic is stale. Jericho/Rollins had matches already on Raw. Why do we wanna see this again?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Loved Seth tonight. This is the Seth I like scrappy and fearless.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

More positive discussion tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins looked like a star and despite Owens popularity and being on his hometown Rollins managed to come off as the favorite thanks to his work on the match.
> 
> He is really growing into his role and the crowd is picking up.


Seth Rollins and AJ Styles are the true faces of the company IMO


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fun match buy my God they need to do a better job of managing their commercial breaks. We missed a Table spot and a Cannonball on the outside because they had 2 commercials within 5 minutes of each other.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Fun match buy my God they need to do a better job of managing their commercial breaks. We missed a Table spot and a Cannonball on the outside because they had 2 commercials within 5 minutes of each other.


Agreed they really need to learn to manage their time better.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Stephanie was mercifully scarce. Less of her would have been even better. Just lose New Day, and send the cameraman back to remedial photography training, and I could get hooked to Monday nights again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great match which is again ruined by a lame ending.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I can honestly say... that for the most part, this was an enjoyable Raw. :Shrug


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Seth Rollins and AJ Styles are the true faces of the company IMO


 Nope Cena, Lesnar and now Goldberg are.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Meh, I skipped out b4 Dicks on Headbands came out, sound like a better than average RAW #ThumbsUp but two more PPV's in LESS than 3 week apart #LESSisMORE


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Godway said:


> Why would HHH be there? Goldberg was on the show tonight, so any ratings bump will be attributed to him and the post-PPV bump. HHH won't show up until MNF is over :lol
> 
> What a performance from Seth. See that shit, crowd is hot for Owens since he's the "hometown guy" yet Seth worked them into his favor. That's precisely why he should be a face, because when you actually let him unleash like he did in this match there's no one better.


 If you let guys unleash, there are a half a dozen guys in the world who are better..

Seth is good no doubt, but he gets super overrated.

What he got was the Roman treatment of having the big spots to get him over, the same big spots you criticize Roman for..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Goldberg opening segment

- New Day vs Cesaro/Sheamus for the Raw tag team titles

- Enzo Amore/Shining Stars/Titus O'Neal/Lana/Rusev/Big Cass backstage segment

- Chris Jericho/Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns Highlight Reel segment

- Braun Strowman's dominance over Sami Zayn

- Seth Rollins/Charly Caruso backstage interview (added)

- Charlotte Flair/Dana Brooke/Sasha Banks/Nia Jax/Bayley segment

- Kevin Owens/Charly Caruso backstage interview

- Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins No DQ match for the Universal title + Chris Jericho's interference


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ace said:


> Great match which is again ruined by a lame ending.


It's ok in this case to continue the feud, and it wasn't ridiculously overbooked. At least they didn't book KO like a total chickenshit. That was a great competitive, entertaining back-and-forth match, so I didn't mind the screw-job finish.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Goldberg opening segment
> 
> ...


Don't forget Rollins/Charly Caruso backstage interview as well 

Good RAW overall but I still don't care one bit about the CW division.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Don't forget Rollins/Charly Caruso backstage interview as well


That was a good bit. I'll add that to the List


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth was awesome tonight but Owens was the MVP of the show. He was phenomenal on the highlight reel.

Pretty good raw. Amazing Main Event.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Cleaner said:


> It's ok in this case to continue the feud, and it wasn't ridiculously overbooked. At least they didn't book KO like a total chickenshit. That was a great competitive, entertaining back-and-forth match, so I didn't mind the screw-job finish.


 The only issue with it was that it felt like I had seen a lot of the stuff before. 

That's another problem in the WWE, a lot of the rematches feel the same because of the lack of creativity. AJ-Ambrose-Cena have been feuding for so long that they have done what they can, Seth-KO-Jericho is the same.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> It's ok in this case to continue the feud, and it wasn't ridiculously overbooked. At least they didn't book KO like a total chickenshit. That was a great competitive, entertaining back-and-forth match, so I didn't mind the screw-job finish.


I liked it. It felt very Attitude era to me. Brawling in the crowd, big spots, weapons, interference lol

Really good ME, first time I've said that in ages.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cipher said:


> I liked it. It felt very Attitude era to me. Brawling in the crowd, big spots, weapons, interference lol
> 
> Really good ME, first time I've said that in ages.


I was going to say the same thing. It was the first "street fight" match that actually came across as an old school street fight, with both guys beating the hell out of each other in forever. Where was THIS match during their entire lame feud?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Godway said:


> I was going to say the same thing. It was the first "street fight" match that actually came across as an old school street fight, with both guys beating the hell out of each other in forever. Where was THIS match during their entire lame feud?


Of course it happens right when they're phasing out of this feud.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DammitC said:


> That was a good bit. I'll add that to the List


:thelist


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ace said:


> The only issue with it was that it felt like I had seen a lot of the stuff before.
> 
> That's another problem in the WWE, a lot of the rematches feel the same because of the lack of creativity. AJ-Ambrose-Cena have been feuding for so long that they have done what they can, Seth-KO-Jericho is the same.


I haven't watched a whole RAW in months, so I didn't have that problem. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Cleaner said:


> I haven't watched a whole RAW in months, so I didn't have that problem. :lol


 Felt like a lot of the stuff they had was back from their HIAC match + the spot from Shield-Evolution. 

Even then, it was a cross body... which is great in the WWE, but weak when you compare it to stuff that is being done in other companies, hard to ignore when you see gifs and vids of it on reddit :lol

Regardless, a great match which IMO was better than their HIAC match.

Just nit picking.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Fun match buy my God they need to do a better job of managing their commercial breaks. We missed a Table spot and a Cannonball on the outside because they had 2 commercials within 5 minutes of each other.


This bothered me a lot. It was just ridiculous to take a commercial break 5 minutes left on your program and miss those spots.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

FUCK THIS COMPANY! FUCK ROMAN REIGNS! AND FUCK VINCE MCMAHON!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been saying it for ages on here, but they have to cut the commercials in the main events. It really can take the viewer out of the match. Thankfully, tonight's match was fun so it held my attention.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I've been saying it for ages on here, but they have to cut the commercials in the main events. It really can take the viewer out of the match. Thankfully, tonight's match was fun so it held my attention.


Yeah it really takes you out of the match and we also missed some cool spots while they were on commercials fpalm

At this rate the match will end during commercial break and we will just see the replay once we get back on the show.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

So why are there people on twitter that actually believe that Sasha's winning again next week? 
It's not like they constructed an entire survivor series match around a new feud or anything just last night.
It's a blowoff match and nothing more. One that will end in Nia costing Sasha the title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> So why are there people on twitter that actually believe that Sasha's winning again next week?
> It's not like they constructed an entire survivor series match around a new feud or anything just last night.
> It's a blowoff match and nothing more. One that will end in Nia costing Sasha the title.


Yeah I really don't see Sasha winning next week, this is just to exhaust her rematch clause and wrap up the feud so that they can kickstart Charlotte/Bayley. Sasha will likely start feuding with Nia by the looks of it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So gimme some bullet points-did they capitalize on the Goldberg buzz or totally ruin shit tonight? Haha I'm kidding, of course they fucked things up, but a quick summary would be appreciated.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Strategize said:


> So why are there people on twitter that actually believe that Sasha's winning again next week?
> It's not like they constructed an entire survivor series match around a new feud or anything just last night.
> It's a blowoff match and nothing more. One that will end in Nia costing Sasha the title.


Can it be obvious that FUCKING DOPEHEAD REIGNS WILL WIN THAT RED LEATHERED PIECE OF TIN OVER KO NEXT WEEK WITH NO HELP AT ALL?! ROMAN HAS NO FUCKING MALE ADULT FANS FROM 11 TO 39 IN THIS COUNTRY!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KO Bossy said:


> So gimme some bullet points-did they capitalize on the Goldberg buzz or totally ruin shit tonight? Haha I'm kidding, of course they fucked things up, but a quick summary would be appreciated.


. Goldberg came out to remind everyone that he conquered the Beast

. He mentioned how "all good things must come to an end" (the crowd thought he meant Goldberg's WWE run, but I think he meant Brock Lesnar's dominant streak)

. Goldberg bumped into Stephanie McMahon backstage after the ppv

. He's considering the idea of having one more world title run in the future after their meeting

. He announced that he'll be competing in the 2017 Royal Rumble, and that "EVERYONE is Next"


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> So gimme some bullet points-did they capitalize on the Goldberg buzz or totally ruin shit tonight? Haha I'm kidding, of course they fucked things up, but a quick summary would be appreciated.


He's gonna win the fucking Rumble


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm absolutely exhausted after doing 3 night in a row live, Raw was really hard to get through tonight, not because it was a bad show, just because NXT and SS were so draining with the raucous crowds and chants. Even though I expected Raw to be long and draining, I didn't factor in how bad it is sitting in the crowd through commercials.

It was a TOTALLY different crowd tonight, I was shocked how many kids were there, it was what you would expect at a Saturday afternoon house show. And I'm not talking 14 year olds when I say kids, I'm talking 6-10 year olds. Maybe this is normal at Raw's now, I don't know, we haven't had one in so long, but NXT and WWE felt like 80-90% of the crowd was 20-35 age demo.

Goldberg is insanely over, he's got the entire crowd behind him, virtually no boo's at all. Amazing what happens when you can be yourself and not come off as a phony 50/50 comedy character. He stands out so much from the rest of the roster, they've really got something special on their hands for a short 4-6 month last run with him.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

DammitC said:


> . Goldberg came out to remind everyone that he conquered the Beast
> 
> . He mentioned how "all good things must come to an end" (the crowd thought he meant Goldberg's WWE run, but I think he meant Brock Lesnar's dominant streak)
> 
> ...





DGenerationMC said:


> He's gonna win the fucking Rumble


Hmmm....

On the one hand, I hate it when companies go back on stipulations. I mean, this was Goldberg's last match supposedly and now they're breaking that right away. That being said, considering how over he is, if the fans are into it...I can't complain. At least its not as bad as the whole Shane/Taker shit.

See, the fact that they've booked him so well recently makes it evident that WWE knows what to do, they just aren't doing it. Now, I'm guessing this is to set up the third Goldberg/Lesnar match, but if they get Goldberg to put Roman over, they're idiots. Just accept he isn't the guy and don't kill a guy who right now is, kayfabe, at the top of the mountain above everyone else on the roster.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW WAS SICK!

:goldberg :sashahi :rusev :rollins wens2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> in person, how loud was that Goldberg reception?


Ear popping loud. Nostalgia running wild :mark:.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-So another Sasha vs. Charlotte title match. A freaking HIAC match in Sasha's hometown couldn't even be the blowoff match in this feud. Now what, a random normal match on Raw is? Further proof at how dumb having Sasha lose that match really was, imo.

-So Sheamus and Cesaro are getting the Anderson & Gallows treatment. Being sacrificed on the alter of The New Braking some record, ugh. 

-The continued crappy on KO's character continues. It seems like, since becoming champ, he's lost any and all ability to win a freaking match on his own (which he could do before getting the belt). WWE, stop booking your champions this way.

-The Jericho stipulation in the main event was dumb and pointless.

-Jeri-KO both blaming Super-Roman for losing at Survivor Series was pretty funny though.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I was at RAW tonight. Really good show, Crowd was crazy loud all night.

Watching the Replay right now, and they really mute the shit out of the crowd to what they want. It's pretty sad actually.

When Reigns came out to save Rollins the building was echoing with loud ass boos, on tv it sounds so muffled and less than what there was.

That ending was dope as fuk, Crowd was red hot for Owens and Jericho, and again it sounded like they messed with the mics to kill the cheers so he comes off heelish.

I'd only ever been to house shows before. This was a drastically different experience. If you ever have a chance to go to a Raw or Smackdown,PPV, Do it!. Such an incredible atmosphere, I came away like i'd been to a Concert, Definitely worth the money!.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> One of these days they should pull the ultimate swerve and have a match end during the commercial break.


Been done





The ending was shades of this


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

When Raw looks to be on course for doing something good, they still find a way to fuck things up.

The Tag Team situation. What is the point of the Cesaro & Sheamus team when you're not going to give them the titles? You make Anderson & Gallows look like utter jokes for months, yet outta nowhere they get a title shot, how can we take these guys seriously after all the shit they've been given.

The Women need a fresh direction, before we get to Charlotte vs Bayley we get yet another Sasha vs Charlotte match... :sleep

Poor old Rusev, we have fuck all for you, let's hand you Enzo & Cass.

Owens wins yet again via help, yet again Rollins gets massively protected. Owens will never beat Rollins or Reigns clean, the favouritism for those two guys is sickening.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Mania:
> 
> Taker vs Cena
> Goldberg vs Lesnar
> ...


If he did, who would you put him up against? 

I'd pick AJ/Nakamura.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Can it be obvious that FUCKING DOPEHEAD REIGNS WILL WIN THAT RED LEATHERED PIECE OF TIN OVER KO NEXT WEEK WITH NO HELP AT ALL?! ROMAN HAS NO FUCKING MALE ADULT FANS FROM 11 TO 39 IN THIS COUNTRY!


he wont you paranoid mess


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Wolverine said:


> If he did, who would you put him up against?
> 
> *I'd pick AJ/Nakamura.*


That'd be awesome. Although admittedly I kind of want to see Nakamura vs. Cena (because they're two of the most charismatic guys on the roster and have such different styles, no pun intended) at some point.

Heck for a first WM, Nakamura beating Miz for the IC title of something like that would work just fine for me.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Seems like they're gonna do Rollins vs Chris Jeric-old at Roadblock, which means Chris will have another main event program in 2016
:maury :maury


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

KO Bossy said:


> So gimme some bullet points-did they capitalize on the Goldberg buzz or totally ruin shit tonight? Haha I'm kidding, of course they fucked things up, but a quick summary would be appreciated.


oh stop we know you watch it.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Seems like they're gonna do Rollins vs Chris Jeric-old at Roadblock, which means Chris will have another main event program in 2016
> :maury :maury


Jeric-old? really now? You realise that you mark for someone who's pushing 50, can barely move and looks like a parody of the original gimmick, right? Are you just bitter because your guy looks like some cheap knock off of himself whilst Jericho's the most over full-timer on his brand? You salty lil weirdo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Im sure its been mentioned but how can you ban people from ringside in a No DQ match...don't those two things oppose each other?

So sick of Super Rollins squashing Jericho every week as well. If that was Reigns doing that everyone would be losing their shit, Seth seems to squash Jericho harder than Roman squashed Rusev honestly, I'm sure Jericho eats a Pedigree every single week.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been heavily favoring SD since before the split. Last night was the first time in months I purposely turned on RAW and actually watched most of it. And for the first time in months it didn't feel like they were dragging everything out to fill up the three hours. Maybe it's just because I hadn't seen RAW in so long, but it felt like a well-paced show with surprisingly little cringe (Stephanie and New Day still adequately fill that void), but everything else was pretty fun. SD is gonna have a tough time following that tonight.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Raw was actually so good. and that's despite it being at a severe disadvantage to SD considering it's 3 hours and coping with a shocking amount of commercial breaks that disrupt the flow. If this show was 2 hours it would be great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rated R Maryse said:


> So sick of Super Rollins squashing Jericho every week as well. If that was Reigns doing that everyone would be losing their shit, Seth seems to squash Jericho harder than Roman squashed Rusev honestly, I'm sure Jericho eats a Pedigree every single week.


Yeah it is not like Jericho hasn't costed Rollins three title matches already, it is all Rollins just "squashing" Jericho...god forbid Rollins actually gets back at Jericho for costing him in those matches and the heel gets some comeuppance for his actions.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it is not like Jericho hasn't costed Rollins three title matches already, it is all Rollins just "squashing" Jericho...god forbid Rollins actually gets back at Jericho for costing him in those matches and the heel gets some comeuppance for his actions.


There's a difference between the heel getting his comeuppance and the heel eating a Pedigree every single time he's in the ring or near the ring. Why should anyone ever give a shit about a match between those two when its established that like Rusev is to Roman, that Jericho is just a total dweeb there to eat Losses vs Seth?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it is not like Jericho hasn't costed Rollins three title matches already, it is all Rollins just "squashing" Jericho...god forbid Rollins actually gets back at Jericho for costing him in those matches and the heel gets some comeuppance for his actions.


I agree, I'm liking this whole dynamic. Jericho and Rollins are bringing out the best in KO. I like this much more than the AJ/Ambrose/Ellsworth thing on SD.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rated R Maryse said:


> There's a difference between the heel getting his comeuppance and the heel eating a Pedigree every single time he's in the ring or near the ring. Why should anyone ever give a shit about a match between those two when its established that like Rusev is to Roman, that Jericho is just a total dweeb there to eat Losses vs Seth?


But that is not the dynamic they have stablished during this angle, it is built around Jericho and Owen's friendship and how they have each other's back. It is clear Rollins would beat either of them on a fair 1vs1 but them helping each other has been costing Rollins. Jericho getting pedigreed by Rollins while Owens runs away has been instrumental in building tension between the two to tease their eventual breakup. It all serves the story they are telling and gets people invested.

The Reigns/Rusev feud suffered due to a lack of balance that came from Rusev never winning a single match during the feud even with heel tactics like Lana causing a distraction. Sure, Rusev got the upper hand in a couple of segments but Reigns even more so and he also won every match (with the exception of that one that ended in a count out). I'm a Reigns fan but they definitely could have handled it better and it wouldn't have hurt Reigns if he had a protected lost in one of the matches like that one where Rusev was defending Lana's honor. But he didn't and so the feud felt one sided because of it.

Rollins on the other hand may pedigree Jericho and even win matches against him but in turn Jericho costs him the title matches against Owens so it balances itself out. This upcoming match at Roadblock between Jericho and Rollins could be set up in such a way that Jericho is "written off" (since he is apparently going away to work on his music) and Rollins finally gets a fair shot at the title or, as is likely going to be the case, Triple H makes his return and that kickstarts their feud.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

lol @ Roman walking down to help Seth.. atleast Bayley ran down to try help Sasha :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why didn't Reigns help him out at the end?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Raw. It's always going to have some filler when you have 3 hours to fill every week, but this week was better than most. Solid show.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, they actually nailed the structure this week. Good start with Goldberg, who's easily the biggest star in the company right now. Good middle with Jericho/Owens promo. Good finish with probably the best RAW main event of the year, in Owens/Rollins. Actually, there's no probably, that was the best RAW Main Event of the year. Probably RAW MOTY, too. 

The filler crap was mostly quick and to the point this week, so it didn't drag the show down too much. And you can just change the channel for something else when it's on anyways like I do.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah Raw was pretty good this week. Still, will be going back to not watching next week as with no Goldberg or Lesnar, and Rollins/Owens probably going to Owens/Reigns as the main feud, I have no interest in things outside of Strowman/Zayn until the Rumble build up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> Yeah, they actually nailed the structure this week. Good start with Goldberg, who's easily the biggest star in the company right now. Good middle with Jericho/Owens promo. Good finish with probably the best RAW main event of the year, in Owens/Rollins. Actually, there's no probably, that was the best RAW Main Event of the year. Probably RAW MOTY, too.
> 
> The filler crap was mostly quick and to the point this week, so it didn't drag the show down too much. And you can just change the channel for something else when it's on anyways like I do.


Right, my one complain were the commercial breaks during the main event. The timing was just odd and we missed some good spots due to it. But it was still a rather good RAW overall and the main event itself was great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Right, my one complain were the commercial breaks during the main event. The timing was just odd and we missed some good spots due to it. But it was still a rather good RAW overall and the main event itself was great.


The commercials last night were ridiculous. It's amazing the main event still managed to come off as good as it did considering it had two commercial breaks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The commercials last night were ridiculous. It's amazing the main event still managed to come off as good as it did considering it had two commercial breaks.


Yeah it really takes you away from the show. I haven't compared the hours but it seems to me that things just get worse with the commercials during the third hour. Like they put more of them during that time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it really takes you away from the show. I haven't compared the hours but it seems to me that things just get worse with the commercials during the third hour. Like they put more of them during that time.


I feel that way, too. I don't know if it's because it's the 3rd hour or if it's because there are more commercials in the third hour. Either way, it was pretty annoying last night.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Surprised there isn't a thread about the Enzo segment with Lana and Rusev.

Thought it was really good and (kinda sadly) pretty out there by their current standards.

When Rusev covered Lana's eyes as he walked her away :tripsblessed


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> But that is not the dynamic they have stablished during this angle, it is built around Jericho and Owen's friendship and how they have each other's back. It is clear Rollins would beat either of them on a fair 1vs1 but them helping each other has been costing Rollins. Jericho getting pedigreed by Rollins while Owens runs away has been instrumental in building tension between the two to tease their eventual breakup. It all serves the story they are telling and gets people invested.
> 
> The Reigns/Rusev feud suffered due to a lack of balance that came from Rusev never winning a single match during the feud even with heel tactics like Lana causing a distraction. Sure, Rusev got the upper hand in a couple of segments but Reigns even more so and he also won every match (with the exception of that one that ended in a count out). I'm a Reigns fan but they definitely could have handled it better and it wouldn't have hurt Reigns if he had a protected lost in one of the matches like that one where Rusev was defending Lana's honor. But he didn't and so the feud felt one sided because of it.
> 
> Rollins on the other hand may pedigree Jericho and even win matches against him but in turn Jericho costs him the title matches against Owens so it balances itself out. This upcoming match at Roadblock between Jericho and Rollins could be set up in such a way that Jericho is "written off" (since he is apparently going away to work on his music) and Rollins finally gets a fair shot at the title or, as is likely going to be the case, Triple H makes his return and that kickstarts their feud.


Its just another terrible one sided WWE feud. Another such feud with one of the chosen ones just destroying the same guy every single week, its terrible. Its a terrible narrative; "watch Rollins squash Jericho every week" yawn. Its just another chosen one feud where the result is 100% obvious from day one, zero drama, zero suspense, its just all about Rollins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Its just another terrible one sided WWE feud. Another such feud with one of the chosen ones just destroying the same guy every single week, its terrible. Its a terrible narrative; "watch Rollins squash Jericho every week" yawn. Its just another chosen one feud where the result is 100% obvious from day one, zero drama, zero suspense, its just all about Rollins.


 I give SD a lot of flak, but I guess it's at least unpredictable.. for all we know, Ellsworth could be champion next week... you just never know with the WWE..


----------

